# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/30 - "Your Time Is Up, My Time Is Now, You Can't See Me, My Time Is Now"



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, May 30, 2016: Welcome back, Cena!*
> 
> On a special Memorial Day edition of Raw, John Cena officially enters WWE’s New Era, which has drastically transformed the sports-entertainment landscape since the Centation leader last stepped between the ropes. What might the 15-time World Champion have in store, live in Green Bay? WWE.com has some ideas.


*What does John Cena have planned for his return?*












> Defying expectations of WWE Universe members and medical professionals alike, John Cena returns to WWE months ahead of schedule following intensive shoulder surgery in January.
> 
> Although the Cenation leader made a brief appearance at WrestleMania 32, helping The Rock repel The Wyatt Family, he now enters a WWE that’s drastically different from the one he left. With Shane and Stephanie McMahon sharing control of Raw, Roman Reigns holding the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and a host of new Superstars now in the spotlight — including the likes of AJ Styles, The Vaudevillains, Apollo Crews, Baron Corbin and the team of Enzo Amore & Big Cass — it will be interesting to see how WWE’s franchise player makes his mark on the ever-changing landscape


*Will former ‘brothers’ collide?*












> Clearly not content with the much-anticipated return of John Cena dominating the social media chatter lately, Seth Rollins came back to WWE more than a week before the Cenation leader, targeting WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns and laying claim to the title he “never lost.” Indeed, since The Architect’s reign came to an end due to injury, Rollins will put his money where his mouth is – appropriately, at WWE Money in the Bank, where he’ll face his former Shield “brother,” The Big Dog.
> 
> Given the storied history between Reigns and Rollins, don’t expect the pair to wait patiently for their June 19 championship clash before throwing fists again.


*Can The Showoff out-grapple The Lone Wolf?*












> Baron Corbin might have gotten the better of Dolph Ziggler in their No Disqualification Match during the WWE Extreme Rules Kickoff — a tainted victory earned by staggering The Showoff with a low blow — but the indomitable former World Heavyweight Champion isn’t about to let The Lone Wolf stay ahead of the pack. On Raw, Ziggler will face Corbin in a technical wrestling match, a bout that will showcase the NCAA standout’s grappling prowess against the imposing brawler.
> 
> Will Ziggler finally take Corbin to the mat once and for all?


*What’s going through Charlotte’s mind?*












> Last week on Raw, the WWE Universe watched, with mouths agape, as WWE Women’s Champion Charlotte cut all ties to her two-time WWE Hall of Famer dad, Ric Flair, in a startling show of disrespect.
> 
> The Nature Boy has arguably been an instrumental part of Charlotte’s rise to the top of the Women’s division, but she evidently feels differently, at least these days. She’s recently gained a new ally in the imposing Dana Brooke, but what caused this change of heart for the second-generation Superstar? Has she always harbored resentment toward her father? Hopefully, we’ll learn more about the WWE Women’s Champion’s new attitude on Raw.


*Is Dudleyville ‘S.A.W.F.T.’?*












> Enzo Amore wasted no time when he returned from injury last Monday night, trash-talking The Dudley Boyz before Big Cass defeated Bubba Ray one-on-one. Days later on SmackDown, the outspoken duo challenged the Dudleys to a tag team bout, which will ultimately go down on Raw.
> 
> This will mark Enzo’s first match since he sustained a concussion at WWE Payback, but if the last few days are any indication, the self-professed “Smacktalker Skywalker” has lost none of his fearlessness during his recovery. Big Cass, meanwhile, has more than held his own against the Dudley brothers while Enzo has been on the mend. The New Era might be about to teach these Attitude Era veterans what “attitude” is all about. How you doin’, Dudleys?!


*Who will emerge as the final Money in the Bank Ladder Match participant?*












> On SmackDown, Alberto Del Rio joined Dean Ambrose, Cesaro, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho in this year’s anticipated Money in the Bank Ladder Match. With a guaranteed WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match at the time and place of their choosing on the line, every Superstar on the roster is clamoring to compete in the final Money in the Bank Qualifying Match. Who will compete for a chance at destiny?
> 
> Don’t miss a momentous Memorial Day Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I genuinely think that Corbin and Ziggler will feud forever.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Corbin v Ziggler in a technical wrestling match, yeah, of course.

WWE seems to forget that they had a straight up 1 v 1 match on RAW a few weeks back and Corbin won clean.

Also, Rusev and Miz better be on guard, Cena's back on the prowl.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm outright terrified BIG MATCH JAWN is going to beat Rusev. I swear if that happens I will be very upset.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh look some star power back on Raw! I don't mind "big match" Cena. His United States Championship run featuring the weekly Open Challenge I found to be entertaining. Just don't be 'fuck boy' Cena with the lame jokes and steamrolling of other talent, but I know WWE creative can't help themselves sometimes with the writing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those are some amazingly awful feuds.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Donnie said:


> I'm outright terrified BIG MATCH JAWN is going to beat Rusev. I swear if that happens I will be very upset.


I think he is coming to squash Miz since he is filming a new movie and it would complete Cena's grand slam so Rusev is properly safe especially since I think he is feuding with Titus.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Good God, I hope this _feud_ between Corbin & Dolph will end finally, when Baron throw Ziggler's carcass to Fox River.

Can't wait for _John Cena sucks!_ theme.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait for Cena to be back!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This looks like the same Raw from last week. 

Ziggler vs Corbin again? fpalm

I expect Shane to do the same old shit as usual: pander, make a match, leave. 

Cena's back: boooo!

Rollins is probably gonna run from Reigns.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Our Lord and Savior BIG MATCH JAWN is finally here. Thank God. I don't know about anybody else but I am certainly looking forward to Cena in his twilight years. Watch all the haters pull a 180 and start showing this man the respect he deserves. Self aware Cena is the best Cena. 

:cena2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Cena is not the final MiTB winner. 

I think Cena is going after Rusev or Miz for the title. Too bad.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It would be cool if Cena defeated Rusev on Monday for the US Championship. And then at MITB Cena issues an open challenge to anyone on the roster to face him for the US Title in a ladder match. Rusev comes out but declines the offer. Then a younger superstar accepts the challenge.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena winning MITB, cashing in on Roman and losing would be the most heartbreaking thing ever.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Cena winning MITB, cashing in on Roman and losing would be the most heartbreaking thing ever.


Or...

Cena winning MITB, cashing in on a beat up Roman would be the greatest thing ever


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Can this show be any less interesting? :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena is back?

uttahere


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Cena will win the United States title, and either Bray Wyatt or Randy Orton will emerge as the final competitor for Money in the Bank.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank fucking God Cena is back. Finally I can enjoy RAW.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton or Balor for MITB

Please let Cena feud with someone without a title*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> What’s going through Charlotte’s mind?


Something something WOOOOOOOOOOO something something WOOOOOOOOOOO

Pls no promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena defends the country against Rusev, but all eyes will be on :chefcurry.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena/Rusev again, already, perhaps?

:maisie3

Just as Rusev is fucking getting his cred back. Hopefully Cena feuds with someone else TBH.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Can't help but feel Cena/Miz is far more likely than Cena/Rusev at this point. I wouldn't totally put it past them to screw Rusev over again but with Miz apparently filming another movie, combined with the fact that Cena only needs the IC title to become a grand slam champ, i think we're looking more in that direction.


----------



## TysonKidd (May 29, 2016)

If Cena does feud with Miz Cena will most likely win, just so he can become a grand slam champion and so Miz can go film the marine 5 (as if the first four weren't bad enough already)


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't post super often, but I am going to Raw in Green Bay. If anybody wants pictures, or info about crowd stuff, lmk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's gonna be fireworks tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/736603488923189248


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

If this is just Kane with his stupid welder's mask, I'm turning it off.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm outright terrified BIG MATCH JAWN is going to beat Rusev. I swear if that happens I will be very upset.
> ...


Squash miz, leave rusev alone

Be patient guys, we only have 10 years left of cena


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope Rusev gets some mic time his interview was my favorite part of Extreme Rules


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I too think Cena's going to beat Miz instead of Rusev. Rusev needs to build back up his credibility, Miz doesn't. Add in the fact Cena's never held the IC title and it makes more sense to do that tbh. Either way, won't be watching this as the Stanley Cup Finals start and game 7 of the Western Conference Finals is on too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nah I think it is Miz. IC title is the only belt Cena hasen't held. So I suspect Good ol John to return to form. And Squash Poor Miz. Who's been a pretty solid heel IC champ. And then he can bring cred to the IC scene. OR what ever spin people well bring to justify Cena bullzdozing the roster again. As much as ppl dislike Reigns. And well welcome Cena, wanna bet in a matter of minutes everyone well start turning on him. Oh f off already lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Rusev survives the night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Monday time, get ready @A-C-P !


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Drago said:


> Monday time, get ready @A-C-P !


Think something a bit harder is in order for this one...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's Johnny Boy and Roman in the same building, gonna need the strongest shit.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

In before deanambroselover says "In before the fuckery".

On a serious note, I'm actually happy to see Cena return. If Vince's plan was to force Roman on everyone in hopes that people realize that Cena isn't that bad in comparison... well... mission accomplished?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

I have nothing to do so might as well watch this live. Hope I dont sleep through the middle


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

I see Cena being the last entrant in the MITB match


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Interested in seeing Cena's return and what they have in store for him, aswell as the Rollins/Reigns program.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

YMCMB said:


> I see Cena being the last entrant in the MITB match


It would make sense and give him something to do at the ppv event.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

YMCMB said:


> I see Cena being the last entrant in the MITB match


nah pretty obvious it well be Wyatt


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

At least there is that Game 7 to watch. Cena returning Zzzzz


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

GO SHARKS GO!

That's what I'll be watching. Let the PVR record Mr. Doo doo doo dooooooo.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Game 7 doesn't start until 9 pm, so they have a full hour uncontested. Probably would be best to show Cena in the first hour.

And probably only the 3rd hour of RAW will suffer because that's when Game 7 will be nearing its end.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Part of me hopes that AJ Styles gets another chance to qualify for the MITB match


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Will there be an AJ/Cena tease tonight


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Drago said:


> Monday time, get ready @A-C-P !


 @A-C-P


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

More bothered about the :Seth documentary afterwards tbh


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

hazuki said:


> Will there be an AJ/Cena tease tonight


That would be awesome. But doubt it since AJ is a face and look to be headed toward a angle with the Club.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

Cena to come back, somebody like Baron Corbin or some other "new era" lad to come and give him a tuning.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737070972294057986
Welcome back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Part of me misses John but I feel that'll wear off very quickly when he starts with his 'fine speech jack' and pandering to the crowd routine, with an extra dose of the troops.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737343019708452865
This better be something interesting and not something like 2k otherwise I'll complain online.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737343019708452865
> This better be something interesting and not something like 2k otherwise I'll complain online.


Will be surprised if it's not Wyatt.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Expecting the #Hatch tease to be something about Wyatt, looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

seeing as how it's Memorial day it's going to be great seeing Cena suck up to the crowd by talking about how much he loves the military.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Anyone watching RAW live today or is it just me? :/


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


They actually tend to suck a whole lot more generally if you're a wrestling fan, actually.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I will watch GAME 7 :Westbrook and catch the RAW REPLAY later.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737343019708452865
> This better be something interesting and not something like 2k otherwise I'll complain online.


MY BROTHER THE MONSTER MATANZA CUETO!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it SASHA TIME yet??? :sashahi


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


More like *ESPECIALLY* if you're a wrestling fan :cry


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> MY BROTHER THE MONSTER MATANZA CUETO!!!


More like the long awaited return of the Gobbledy Gooker.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Calling it now. The American hero Cena's gonna win back the US title from the evil non american Rusev on Memorial Day because MURICA.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I will watch GAME 7 :Westbrook and catch the RAW REPLAY later.


^^^ same

Thunder WILL win tonight!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tata Toothy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737070972294057986
> Welcome back.


:maury

Cena is such a fuckin' dweeb


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Taping RAW, but will watch the opening segment. Then flip back/forth between NHL and NBA. 

I'm hoping the final MITB participant is someone that is a former World Champion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Cena is such a fuckin' dweeb


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Match John to open Raw?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I will watch GAME 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thunder gonna melt down in epic fashion

I predict they lose by 40


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Thunder gonna melt down in epic fashion
> 
> I predict they lose by 40


 KD and Westbrook are to blame. 

OKC had the game won until those two caved under the pressure in the closing stages of the 4th.

Both are massive chokers.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> Calling it now. The American hero Cena's gonna win back the US title from the evil non american Rusev on Memorial Day because MURICA.


And then Angle is revealed to have been locked in a hatch since he disappeared from WWE TV. It's true.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> More like the long awaited return of the Gobbledy Gooker.


Probably this for #Hatch sadly (being serious). Would be cool if it was Finn Balor's debut or something, seems doubtful that it would be that though. Or even a Wyatt Family return (where they actually push the Wyatt Family this time around as opposed to having them lose the majority of important matches they are in). But in all honestly probably will be Gobbledy Gooker (Vince will love this as the writers continue to accept the fact that they are booking for a 70 year old instead of their actual viewers).


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm thinking the hatch shit is for WWE 2K17 because WWE....yawn.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cena and this #Hatch stuff makes Raw pretty interesting.

I really hope they don't go the predictable route of Cena winning the US title back off Rusev on Memorial Day. One, it's predictable, two, it's basically just hitting the reset button. And three, I want Rusev to have a strong reign as champion. After making the best of his League of Jobbers stint, he deserves it.

Missed out on work today, and I'm recovering from the flu anyway. Raw better be good, I need a win here.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally, the last remaining superstar on the roster returns.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

8th straight week missing Raw. Cena's goofy ass on top of a crap product ain't enough. Will try to stream OKC botching the WCF tonight.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

We actually have a larger than life superstar back on the roster that looks like a real champion, finally!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena larger then life?Well I don't know about that. But after Roman, I have a new found appreciation for Cena. Now before you Roman marks flood with me neg rep . Roman has improoved. It is just he doesen't have what Cena has. That innate ability.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

feel like self-harming tonight so I will watch for 30 minutes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm excited about John returning. For the first time in months, I'll have Dean, Seth, Roman & John all on the same show together. I better savor it cos of the brand split soon though :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"...*including the likes of AJ Styles, The Vaudevillains, Apollo Crews, Baron Corbin and the team of Enzo Amore & Big Cass — it will be interesting to see how WWE’s franchise player makes his mark on the ever-changing landscape*"

:HA those names vs Cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NotGuilty said:


> Finally, the last remaining superstar on the roster returns.


Orton says fugg you.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Raw is gonna get murdered in the ratings. memorial day, game 7, the stanley cup finals

lol Cena who?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Will watch opening and unless it blows my cock away I will end it there.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope Raw has one of the rare nights where it's actually good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Grab your wank waste materials, Cena marks!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know I am glad JOhnny boy is back. But five seconds in I am not going to forget, he has bulldozed WWE for over a decade. OMG John so good to see you, *Whispers* YOu still suck..


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:cena5


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The_Jiz said:


> Raw is gonna get murdered in the ratings. memorial day, game 7, the stanley cup finals
> 
> lol Cena who?


I like other sports, but I always choose WWE before the rest.

Now go ahead and rip me!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Finally unbanned....some paige mark complaained about me, anyway let's do this!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck off Chrisley.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

RUSEV HIDE, BIG MATCH JOHNNY IS BACK


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hatch will be 2k17 and cena will be on the front no doubt lol.hyped for nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its time for


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ahhh good, Americana bullshit to start the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It annoys me when WWE does this forced patriotism stuff.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> I hope Raw has one of the rare nights where it's actually good.


rare alright! I cannot remember the last time there was a good Raw


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eva Marie sighting.

She's being _unleashed..._


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Awwww Roman and Vince side by side


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

American bullshit. Repulsive.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince and Roman stood side by side


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena will now make the veterans proud. :vince5


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

... you guys go in big for this shiz eh?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

WE WANT WRESTLING!!!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Corny, please stop


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Buzz off.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Back when we had a real President.. Ronaldus Magnus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Stephanie looks awful.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Reigns was rapping or talking?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just get to the Cena already.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am watching the Stanley Cup and NBA live in NZ, they don't even get live stream views :lol. Nah I well have Raw on in the background.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great to see Goddess Stephanie and Goddess Nikki.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man.. I'd love a Muhammad Hussan return tonight.. instead we'll just get garbled crap from Rusev and then a Cena squash.

Sigh.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is Roman wearing contacts again...?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:fpalm

Why does this have to be so cheesy? I mean, you want to show appreciation for memorial day, and such... fine. But is all of this really necessary... for a wrestling show?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Why is Shane looking like that


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you have to be a republican to work for WWE? lol fucking ronald reagan man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like that the American public respect their forces so staunchly. In the UK if you show too much admiration for the forces you're a racist, a xenophobe or some shit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rapidly moving on from that cheesefest...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That was so emotional omg. Watch Johnny Boy kill everyone to get that rub


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

People really bitching that WWE is having a tribute/honor to the ones who lost their lives for this country? WWE does a lot of stuff for the troops, etc. It's good they do this. 

Every major sporing event does a tribute like this too. It'd be disrespectful if they didn't do it. Stop bitching they did something nice and respectful, jesus christ.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm scared for Rusev.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When was the last night Tonight. Was actually. The Night?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

As a veteran, i appreciate that package they put together. Well done.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. Stephanie looks awful.


No idea how people find her attractive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reagan was *THE GOAT!!! *:sodone


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Do you have to be a republican to work for WWE? lol fucking ronald reagan man.


Common Reagan was a grea... goo...pretty decent president.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE always does a great job on these tribute/memorial videos. :clap


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Did any of the folks on stage ever serve in the military?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tonight is the night
HSAJIKNXKAWNXASXskxmklwnxjawnxjawxAWNXKAWNX
Tonight is the night


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shane's pop is dwindling lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fark I love Shanes theme :lol. Gotta admit its awesome Shane is back.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Would rather see Stephie Mac then Shane O Mac.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Hunter keeping alive kayfabe, God bless you Paul.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like another dead crowd, Maggle!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Do you have to be a republican to work for WWE? lol fucking ronald reagan man.


Basic Reaganomics :cena3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We got the ten bell count but where is the ten minute silence?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FitChi said:


> Did any of the folks on stage ever serve in the military?


Should have brought back Orton for it :side:


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm scared for Rusev.


Memorial Day.... US Title.... Cena back.... you know what's coming, haha.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem legs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot damn I'll never get tired of Shane's song
:dance


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

To the goons that say Steph looks bad ? ??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn legs Steph...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Steph's legs man.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Here comes the money!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now geeks are gonna cream over Steph's pencil legs.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That woman is nearly forty and still has the stems of a twenty five year old.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

LEGSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Change his theme to Old Money.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

VRsick said:


> Common Reagan was a grea... goo...pretty decent president.


okay. not wanting to offend anyone but ... yeah. I'm not an american it's just from a foreigner's perspective.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Omg its Shane Raw starts off great. Stephs shitting theme starts, feels like a big ballon just blew up haha.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Steph. :sodone



JBL SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Those legs on Goddess Stephanie.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Steph's legs...


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Stephanie McMahon.... one of very, very, very few girls who actually look better in their middle age than they did in their young 20's.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Do you have to be a republican to work for WWE? lol fucking ronald reagan man.


Who do you think they would feature on Memorial Day? The current cuck *** we have now in office? LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shane is so awful on the mic


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

They're gonna be plugging that live Smackdown for weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does she keep saying Raw like that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Money money money money money money money money monaaay

dolla dolla

:dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm Steph introducing Cena? Odd...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish they would stop with all the Authority crap, face or heel. Vince did it best back in the day and it cannot be replicated


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

El Torito should be revealed as Steph And Shane's illegitimate child


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sad thing is Steph and Shane have started to play off one another very well


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day and that pop. Cena still with that mixed bag pop :lol. Some things well never change.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

8 minutes in and im ready to turn it off already


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm done with new day actually


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Shane is so awful on the mic


I have absolutely no idea why some people, hell even in the industry believe Shane Mcmahon is as good/better than his old man on the stick. Worlds apart imo. always have been. Vince at age 70 rattled by crowds withstanding: not too many better/equal talkers in the history of the biz imo.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck off new day day


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bootay o'clock 

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a boring opening.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737419485808840704
Sirens?

Steiner return confirmed


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They're going hard to get me to shut this off 10 minutes in


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephanie is fucking annoying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steph in shorts...:smile2:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Fuck off new day day


They're much better as heels when they're making fun of the crowd. Now they're just corny. It's still entertaining, but not as good as when they were heels.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I like that the American public respect their forces so staunchly. In the UK if you show too much admiration for the forces you're a racist, a xenophobe or some shit


I think there is a level of respect to be reached for those conscripted to fight for their country n that, it's just people who bang on about it constantly and they don't really know what they are proud of, or if they do force their pride on others when they wish to do so privately. sorta thing

anyway RAWWW lol ... this shit is going on man.same ole shit tbh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooofff we're starting with the brand extension sotryline right here arent we?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is soooooooooo boring. I barely want to watch the next 3 hrs and no way donI want to watch another 2 hrs on Tuesday.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The crowd is absolutely stone cold dead. You could hear a fucking pin drop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not break up tag teams with the brand extension or it will be DOA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does she keep saying Raw like that?


:vince3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead as hell for this crap.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad crowd


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shane getting over with the Nike shoes :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph....WHAT ARE THOSE???


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The crowd it's already dead.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph please stop :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

you could hear a pin drop in that arena...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hate the new day so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie has to fuck off and realize no one cares about her in the least.

:lmao


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is all cringe . I would pound the hell outta Steph


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I wish they would stop with all the Authority crap, face or heel. Vince did it best back in the day and it cannot be replicated


Dario Cueto does it to perfection


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Let's see if this show can top the Mr. Robot binge I've been on today.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

New Day more cold than hot tonight...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

15 minutes of mostly wasted time thus far...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

never seen a crowd this deathly quiet


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is tragic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this feels so fake lol as fake as stephs boobs


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bad Crowd? I think the Crowd is very active. A lot of loud pops.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd has no clue what the hell is going on


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

When's Goldberg coming out? New day are boring me..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I thought they were doing a draft ? I'm confused


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is a pain to watch.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Hodor! lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO Big E's rape stare right at Stephanie.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Green Bay always sucks. Just confirmed brand split and you would swear the crowd is actually a morgue. Awful crowd as always. I hate that they have to visit these shit cities.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Omg this is awful


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This maybe the worse opening I've ever seen


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

15 minutes of shite so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They can't be that dumb to break up the tag teams again can they


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

You could hear a pen drop in that arena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao what in the world :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Why does she keep saying Raw like that?


Charlotte's not the only "talent" doing an unfavorable impersonation of her father.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this is a terrible way to start the show.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I CAN HEAR THE FUCKING AIR CONDITIONING GOING HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They can't be that dumb to break up the tag teams again can they


They will be that dumb.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

At least New Day are doing all they can to elevate this waste of a segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Who do you think they would feature on Memorial Day? The current cuck *** we have now in office? LOL


Ronald Reagan is hardly considered a great american president outside of the US i'm just saying, apart from those who think Margaret Thatcher was a great leader. Honestly as a scotswoman when we knew she was dying there was collective consensus that we should start digging so we could hand her over to satan ourselves. 

i'm getting political. lets drop it, we all have differing opinions on such subjects, but we all love wrestling. I should never have brought it out. 

nobody is loving this are they? this is fucking SHITE!!! I can hear the fucking air con.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am enjoying this segment lol, lighten up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Way toooooooooooooooo long.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please make this annoying promo stop


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd has no clue what the hell is going on


To be fair I don't think Vince/writers do either.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

DANCE CHALLENGE!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

End this misery.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do love how the Authority just stopped being a thing lol. So much closure on that 50 year long angle.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Just get to the point...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737419485808840704
> Sirens?
> 
> Steiner return confirmed


Cops arriving to keep Austin out of the building or
all hell will break loose :bahgawd

That's the type of Raw I remember and what we need


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jeez this is terrible.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Garbage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Criiiiiinge!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, this is fucking terrible.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

All three of her daddies lmao.

This crowd is absolute trash, although this is a somewhat awkward segment.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Grown men hooting and calling a trumpet franchesca FUCK OFF!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe the New Day should break up because this segment sucks.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What the fuck is happening..... :stop


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Worst crowd for this kind of segment.

And best crowd for Cena's return.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie and those legs are the only reason I'm still watching this segment.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jfc fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ugh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a horrendous way to open RAW. They are just begging you to change the channel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day got their groove back!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is awful I'm about to switch to the NBA game


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They will be that dumb.


If they are doing a draft, they should have a draft for the singles and the tag teams so when you draft, its a tag team and not just one of them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please ban dancing from wrestling :cry


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

We Want Wrestling


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Why is this happening? And why now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was not Stephanie dodging questions, they literally have no clue yet what they plan to do 

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Wat?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they have committed murder against this crowd

nothing short of booking a diva dildo gauntlet could awake them at this point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2016 has been worse than 1995. I say that in all seriousness.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBF Fans think anything WWE do these days is terrible. SO how can you tell the difference :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Day are so smart because NOBODY knew Shane and Steph have an on-screen rivalry. ALl the viewers are dumb you know! :leo


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

They just had to add some cringe to the segment...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Goddess Stephanie and those legs are the only reason I'm still watching this segment.


Same.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA New Day just quoted game of thrones and then Trick Daddy. I feel like they are writing promos specifically for me, not sure if everybody gets them though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Shane and Stephanie living up to the stereotype that white people can't dance. :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuck this sucks.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I was ready to jerking off on Steph dance, just sayin'


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

What the fuck is happening...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay now I don't really like the Vaudevillians. 

Steph twerking would be gif worthy


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think WWE realized they were going up a against game 7 of the Western Conference Finals and threw in the towel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This is real 

:dance


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Now how are we going to find out who is going to run Smackdown?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk really was right about when Steph starts to run the show.

They should just let Heyman and that person from Nxt run the main roster


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you Vaudevillians for stopping this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Get these fucking losers off my TV.. The entire gimmick is awful


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

great wide shot of a pitch black arena

good camera work


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god for the Vaudevillains, that segment was awkward as fuck.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> 2016 has been worse than 1995. I say that in all seriousness.


Diddn't think they could top 2015. But then the Ratings went even lower . Save us John.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I really wanted to watch Steph do the slut drop in that teeny tiny skirt.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

One of the worst opening segments I can ever remember.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I love how in wweland theres always rematches no matter how clean the result.

Im off work watching this shit, hurry up nba


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How dare these muppets interrupt just as Steph was about to start dancing?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck off Vaudevillians.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YOU GUYS!!!! WE'RE WATCHING SMACKDOWN YO!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

So these idiots just interrupt and Steph and Shane disappear without word?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh look, it's the BoredVillians.. They'll liven the crowd up........


Fuck is this WWE?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Cole with his patented bounce in place in the chair, jazz hands, and lean to the side fpalm


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Never been happier to see the Vaudevillains. Their gimmick should be to interrupt horrible segments like this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the Seth Rollins 24 show can't come quick enough tonight


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

All of that to set up a throwaway tag match. 

Trained chimps write this show. I'm sure if it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> TBF Fans think anything WWE do these days is terrible. SO how can you tell the difference


I can tell the difference that was terrible, and I usually really like New Day segments :draper2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Ronald Reagan is hardly considered a great american president outside of the US i'm just saying, apart from those who think Margaret Thatcher was a great leader. Honestly as a scotswoman when we knew she was dying there was collective consensus that we should start digging so we could hand her over to satan ourselves.
> 
> i'm getting political. lets drip it, we all have differing opinions on such subjects, but we all love wrestling. I should never have brought it out.
> 
> nobody is loving this are they? this is fucking SHITE!!! I can hear the fucking air con.


It IS fucking shit haha.

Honestly, in Poland they hold Ronaldus in high regard for ending the Cold War. Poland will always appreciate it.

Those in the Middle East... might not... then again M.E. were not to fond of Russians either.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The one time they could have provided me with some Steph spank material and they cut out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> This is awful I'm about to switch to the NBA game


Even as a near lifelong wrestling fan yeah: Durant and Westbrook fighting for their playoff lives letting their 3-0 lead slip this far going against the record setting Warriors vs whatever parody of wrestling this is.... I am pretty sure in 45 minutes time WWE is about to lose a good chunk of their audience. Think I know where Im going.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What did I just see?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Were you not sports entertained?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> How dare these muppets interrupt just as Steph was about to start dancing?


Those dastardly villains!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

amhlilhaus said:


> I love how in wweland theres always rematches no matter how clean the result.
> 
> Im off work watching this shit, hurry up nba


Clean? As in Kofi kicking one of them in the head while not being in the match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swerved! :lol My guilty pleasure WWE Network show!

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of that for a meaningless tag match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I want Cena. :cry

Save us Cena


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So I missed a couple of weeks. Is Steph supposed to be a babyface now? Really weird...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

So they're facing The New Day to become no 1 contenders? Did I hear that right?


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I got my hopes up. I really thought they were gonna unveil new Smackdown tag team titles


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

But... VV just lost to New Day... at... at the PPV... why... why are they... what?

:chan


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Guys you gotta lower your expectations. Were talking about WWE in 2016. With no direct competiion. If this was 1999. NO way would they have grown men going out their dancing with STeph and Shane. But with no direct competition, why should they care. Vince: Ahh just go at their, get the crowd going, and dance. Lol. You know with no direct competition, I Don't think Vince even cares anymore. And why should he? He has no reason too. It's not like he has another wrestling show who could potentially steal his share of the audience. IT has been that way for years now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sincere said:


> But... VV just lost to New Day... at... at the PPV... why... why are they... what?
> 
> :chan


It should CAss and Enzo vs New day


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

God the new day is awful... Every segment they are a part of is 10000% cheese...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm for the brand split, but after seeing a segment like that and realizing they will be cutting the rosters in half; that is pretty scary, tbh..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> I want Cena. :cry
> 
> Save us Cena


9 P.M. my friend, 9 P.M. Gotta pop that 2nd hour rating.

Oh goodness, I just felt the ghost of Bischoff go through my body.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

With the Western Conference Finals and Stanley Cup tonight, this Raw is a throwaway. Nothing of significance will happen tonight and those cryptic tweets are just a setup for the stupid 2k game..


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Not often I welcome an ad break, but just this once..


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The segment wasnt that bad. The crowd in Green Bay is always just shit which makes the segments not as exciting. New Day wasn't awful there. Shane and Steph announced the brand split, exclusive superstars on each show. The crowd might as well not be there because they suck and they kill segments.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Was that just a bad segment, or has the New Day run it's course? I'm starting to think it's the latter. It was over when they turned face.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't wait for the brand split so I can watch Smackdown exclusively. 3 hour RAWs are a chore to get through.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

LIVE ON SMACKDOWN :cole :lmao


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

that opening told me everything i needed to know about tonight's raw. ;click;


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL and his goddamn gloryhole...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually was interested in Cena's return and that atrocious segment completely enervated me.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

A mud 'glory hole'? At least we know what JBL gets up to in his spare time...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JBL just said gloryhole.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Was that just a bad segment, or has the New Day run it's course? I'm starting to think it's the latter. It was over when they turned face.


They got a tremendous pop at extreme rules and most raws prior to that. Their pop at Wrestlemania was tremendous as well.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

WF is more entertaining than RAW itself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 2016 has been worse than 1995. I say that in all seriousness.


Friend, you are very right. For all of 1995's faults at least we had Bret, Shawn, Undertaker, Owen, Bulldog, Diesel, Razor, Hakushi, Jarrett, hell even Barry Horowitz. You can describe these guys in great detail and what their character was


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

JBL just said glory hole


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Vaudes getting that heat from me... Steph looks hot, especially her legs, wanted to watch her dance


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

gloryholes Maggle! I love em.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Just got done with a family get-together, did I miss anything exciting? Has Cena buried anyone yet?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Guys you gotta lower your expectations. Were talking about WWE in 2016. With no direct competiion. If this was 1999. N*O way would they have grown men going out their dancing* with STeph and Shane. But with no direct competition, why should they care. Vince: Ahh just go at their, get the crowd going, and dance. Lol. You know with no direct competition, I Don't think Vince even cares anymore. And why should he? He has no reason too. It's not like he has another wrestling show who could potentially steal his share of the audience. IT has been that way for years now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Are these cryptic tweets just about the game? Please don't say that's true.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wilder said:


> You could hear a pen drop in that arena.


Except people where chanting and all into it...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

This match looks extra fake...smh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Honeymoon said:


> WF is more entertaining than RAW itself.


That's the way it works most of the time


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

amhlilhaus said:


> I love how in wweland theres always rematches no matter how clean the result.


What New Day did to beat the Vaudevillains was literally the opposite of a clean victory though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> WF is more entertaining than RAW itself.


It has been for a long time.. :grin2:


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

T0M said:


> Are these cryptic tweets just about the game? Please don't say that's true.


I low-key hope it is. I want 2K17 so badly, don't judge :cry


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Look need to accept. WWE don't give a shit if HArcore fans think New Day are cring worthy or awful. They sell a ton of merch, and they are over. End of. Raw especially in opening segments is shit, week after week. Yet us as fans do it eveyr week all over again. Oh that was awful. Next week again, oh that was awful :lol. I mean maybe as fans we should lower our expectations, and expect shit. And maybe WWE may surprise, maybe..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wilder said:


> gloryholes Maggle! I love em.


Gotta Love a good Glory Hole Maggle :jbl


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Camera work seems to be better tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> I actually was interested in Cena's return and that atrocious segment completely enervated me.


I guess they think he's their ace in the hole. A chance to retain some viewers from changing to basketball.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

so looks like wwe is making my choice easy

game 7 it is


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Arthurgos said:


> Except people where chanting and all into it...


What show are you watching


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot Season 2 :elliot


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman Empire said:


> Just got done with a family get-together, did I miss anything exciting? Has Cena buried anyone yet?


Show officially started 6mins in after ringing the bell 10 times and a Memorial Day video

Shane Steph New Day talked about draft, live SD
- teased whether teams will be drafted together or split up 
- who will run SD between Steph and Shane 
- Stephanie twerking in front of the crowd 

Vaudevillians interrupt and get their rematch after Kofi cheated at ppv


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Even as a near lifelong wrestling fan yeah: Durant and Westbrook fighting for their playoff lives letting their 3-0 lead slip this far going against the record setting Warriors vs whatever parody of wrestling this is.... I am pretty sure in 45 minutes time WWE is about to lose a good chunk of their audience. Think I know where Im going.


Yeah I just can't take the childish crap anymore


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Awww wwe I want to give you a chance but your not letting me


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

T0M said:


> Are these cryptic tweets just about the game? Please don't say that's true.


I'm not sure WWE are that good at trolling.. 

Still think it's Goldberg, but I'm often wrong..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Show officially started 6mins in after ringing the bell 10 times and a Memorial Day video
> 
> Shane Steph New Day talked about draft, live SD
> - teased whether teams will be drafted together or split up
> ...


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> I low-key hope it is. I want 2K17 so badly, don't judge :cry


2K17 is coming either way. If they're going to launch a mysterious social media campaign, I'd rather they use it for something actually relevant to the main product.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Just got done with a family get-together, did I miss anything exciting? Has Cena buried anyone yet?


Nah, they hyped the SmackDown move July 19th. New Day came out and did their stupid antics and tried to stir the pot between Shane and Steph. McMahons made fun of themselves by pretending they can't dance. Vaudevillians came out before Stephanie could twerk her ass, JBL talked about gloryholes or something and we arrived to where we are now.

No Cena yet.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Never thought I'd be moderately interested in hearing;

'In any weather I'm neva betta yo boi's so hot, you'll neva catch me in a next man's sweatta'


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah they've clearly thrown in the towel in lieu of Game 7 of the Warriors/Thunder. And so am I. Going to watch the tip off. This is terrible.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Just watching, how the show so far?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So JBL really said that, huh? Can't decide if that is as bad as when Cole called Sasha Banks 'Sasha Grey'. :cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, New Day has been tag team champions for 281 days. I didn't realize they were champs for this long. I had to look up and see who they defeated.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This is painfully boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I just want a brawl between Seth and Roman...give us a good feud WWE, don't fuck it up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> I'm not sure WWE are that good at trolling..
> 
> Still think it's Goldberg, but I'm often wrong..


It has to be the Gobbledy Gooker.

It's gotta be.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Interesting, thanks.


Damn it for missing Stephanie twerking! :surprise::serious::frown2::crying:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I just want a brawl between Seth and Roman...give us a good feud WWE, don't fuck it up.


What you're going to get is Seth attacking Roman with a chair, only to get his ass handed to him, and then him backing out while cowering in fear while Reigns stands tall in the ring. Don't fool yourself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wilder said:


> You could hear a pen drop in that arena.


Go buy a non-analog tv ... They chanted NEw Day rocks, cheered Steph saying Raw loudly both times, cheered Shane saying Green Bay loudly, booed New Day being broken up, chanted WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS, cheered Shane, and were actually cheering Steph possibly twerking, then booed Vaudevillians for interrupting 

The live crowd was not dead for a second of that despite how you may feel about it and anyone with a tv with sound could hear that


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

OMG its the CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Save us Anderson and Gallows :yes


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rollie Fingers reference from JBL.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF is this now The Club in a feud with New Day what happen to Styles?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the deadest crowd of all time in that opening segment.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like Gallows and Anderson going after the tag titles.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck yesssss finally!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beat them up The Club, for interrupting the Steph segment!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Who are these two jobbers?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like a triple threat tag title match at MITB. Nice.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I just want a brawl between Seth and Roman...give us a good feud WWE, don't fuck it up.


Holy shit, I forgot Rollins returned.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That segment wasen't awful it was typical. I mean WWE in 2016 they have to have a great segment to compete with WCW. Wait this ain't 1999, this is 2016 shit.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

As i said in the other thread the tweets and teases with the hatch will be promotion for the new wwe studios film with seth rollins and wesley snipes. Its called temple and pratically ticks all the boxes from these hints. 

From what ive read its about a military compound shutting down and trapping people inside. Sort of horror by the sounds of it.

I would put money on it thats what it is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bah gawd its Festus and that other geek


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Give them the titles, pls.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is bit just me that can't stand that brock lesnar guy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I...have 0 interest in Gallows and Anderson going over New Day. :draper2 I don't care about either of them and I just think of Punk when I see one of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too little, too late sadly.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> I just want a brawl between Seth and Roman...give us a good feud WWE, don't fuck it up.


2 logics to that ... Give a brawl away because of TV competition tonight or save it when Game 7 of the WCF and Game 1 of the Stanley Cup aren't going side by side for a holiday


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh, New Day vs Biz Cliz. Sign me up!

What does this mean for AJ though?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

And people was saying these guys was not being treated right.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welp, looks like they've decided who's gonna take the straps off the New Day.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm loving the tag team division right now. The brand split I fear will kill it like before.

Add Gable and JJ to RAW and it would be on fire.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

CasualUKFan said:


> As i said in the other thread the tweets and teases with the hatch will be promotion for the new wwe studios film with seth rollins and wesley snipes. Its called temple and pratically ticks all the boxes from these hints.
> 
> From what ive read its about a military compound shutting down and trapping people inside. Sort of horror by the sounds of it.
> 
> I would put money on it thats what it is.


I worried this might be the case :cry


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson saved the day.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Is bit just me that can't stand that brock lesnar guy.


Me aswell and that clown prick


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Ooh, New Day vs Biz Cliz. Sign me up!
> 
> *What does this mean for AJ though?*


*
*


They could have him go after the IC title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anybody excited yet?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

If anyone would be so kind as to hook me up with a Steph twerking gif, I missed it... for erm...scientific purposes of course!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does it feel like Kevin Hart has started making the same movie over and over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sincere said:


> Gallows and Anderson saved the day.


Guess you could that its... a new day. Get it?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well until the Wyatt Family cmome bck and BC ass haha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gallows/Anderson probably won't win just yet. If they do the triple threat at MITB, New Day will probably pin the Vaudevillian geeks. Then Anderson/Gallows gets their 1 on 1 (well, 2 on 2) match at Battleground in July. Either they win the titles at Battleground or they win in a rematch at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> And people was saying these guys was not being treated right.


They haven't.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Cleaner sends his regards.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!? 3 commercial breaks in 5 minutes? WTF? I know they can barely fill 3 hours but this is ridiculous.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Gallows/Anderson probably won't win just yet. If they do the triple threat at MITB, New Day will probably pin the Vaudevillian geeks. Then Anderson/Gallows gets their 1 on 1 match at Battleground in July. Either they win the titles at Battleground or they win in a rematch at Summerslam.


Or Gallows and Anderson will get split in the draft 

:reneelel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

COMMERCIAL CITY tonight, holy fuck.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Tiago said:


> If anyone would be so kind as to hook me up with a Steph twerking gif, I missed it... for erm...scientific purposes of course!


She never actually did :lmao

She had a dance off with Shane and before it was her turn VV came out.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Its looking like we could maybe get AJ going after Cena.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!? 3 commercial breaks in 5 minutes? WTF? I know they can barely fill 3 hours but this is ridiculous.


And this is why Raw needs to be 2 hours. Fuck the extra hour for advertising bullshit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Me aswell and that clown prick


IS this like Poochie in The Simpsons. When Poochie is not around, everyone should be asking wheres Poochie? Or wheres Lesnar? Lesnar is not even active atm. SO don't get what he is relevant too. For the record i love Lesnar


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> 2K17 is coming either way. If they're going to launch a mysterious social media campaign, I'd rather they use it for something actually relevant to the main product.


I don't think the announcement is 2K17, although the presumed released date was issued today. They usually start that stuff around E3 time, and we aren't there yet.

Personally I'm hoping for the Elimination Chamber match in some way.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> They could have him go after the IC title.


He'd better win in record time if that's the case. I like what Miz is doing currently, but AJ having a competitive feud with Miz would harm him IMO.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Too many ads!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!? 3 commercial breaks in 5 minutes? WTF? I know they can barely fill 3 hours but this is ridiculous.


:vince$


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Yes Cole... we just saw all of that... move along


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

New Day
Enzo and Cass
Vaudevillians
The Club
Usos
Dudleyz
Lucha Dragons
Ascension 
Primetime Players
Shining Stars
Golden Truth

They have enough for two tag divisions especially if you put a guy with Kane and one with Big Show on both shows. Plus they can still call up three NXT teams


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> COMMERCIAL CITY tonight, holy fuck.


Reasons Smackdown will come out better with the brand split? :sk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Machine Gun is a star.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Best WWE promo of the year!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Damn it for missing Stephanie twerking! :surprise::serious::frown2::crying:


I know! Stupid family getting in the way...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nooo. Not Apollo Crews.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Tiago said:


> If anyone would be so kind as to hook me up with a Steph twerking gif, I missed it... for erm...scientific purposes of course!


Right! I missed that and need that aswell.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Bullet Club won't be all in on a push until the brand split. I still believe they're putting Balor with them after Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, it's "The Smiler." If this was 1995, that would be Crews' name.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

manchesterdud said:


> Me aswell and that clown prick


Just annoys me-how they think they're the biggest wrestling fans going.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Big Show has returned!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE is cross promoting Warcraft I see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god damnit. This fucker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They have arrived after a month of being treated like enhancement guys? :bryanlol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm never one to complain about mid-carders getting promo time but;

*beats the shit out of existing champion*
*makes championship belt hand sign/motion*
*WE'RE GONNA BE THE NEW FUCKING CHAMPIONS!!*

5 minutes later

Renee: Why did you guys do what you did out there?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

AC needs a character.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Big Show, that sad true...since the jurassic era...


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Why is Apollo so out of breath?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Apollo looks so goofy and his voice doesn't help :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I was totally wondering when Big Show was going to return


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

This Apollo crews interview where he got attacked but was smiling and was fine 30 minutes later


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

GET THESE GEEKS OFF MY TV, PLS.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I missed Big Show much more than John Cena. Yes, I said it, even if Show came back with yet another face turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh god, not Big Show. :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Are Show and Crews gonna screw?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll its the biiiiiiiiig sllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Teach him how to cut a promo Show !


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Apollo is like, "why is Sheamus picking on me" :cry

This guy is going to fail so hard unless WWE rights the ship.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show got a pretty nice pop.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Show - "Sheamus is a bully."

LOL


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Smart before the draft to reintroduce Kane and Big Show to guide one or two of these young guys in a team as a player coach. Corbin and Crews need refinement. Hell so does Neville still. Kane, Show, Henry can give them that


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

If I were taking a drink every time they've said New Era, I'd have alcohol poisoning by now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank god. *HE'S BACK!*


Said nobody. Looking forward to his inevitable heel turn within the next few weeks.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Now... this New vs. Old era stuff has a lot of potential. I like the idea of the new guys being under constant attack by the old guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a fan of old sage show. Its a needed change for him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When he is allowed to wrestle a proper match/fill a proper role there is nobody I'd rather watch in the current biz then Brock and can't blame him for being so inactive but goodness WWE can't fly in Lesnar to do SOMETHING. Hell, even if you wanna ambush Brock in a role reversal the man can sell like a mofo for being 285 lbs. People bitch about aging baseball player contracts never getting properly fulfilled....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my, are you kidding me now? As if the previous segment wasn't bad enough...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is the worst Raw in the histories of Tv'z.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. This is cringe


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

"Don't know why he's picking on me"... Could Apollo sound like any more of a wuss? :lmao:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This gimmick would be 1000x better if Goldust was rapping


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, what a fucking stupid entrance. The first Raw I've watched live in a year and these past three minutes have given me AIDS.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Another commercial. This is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

AC needs to stop smiling a lot and actually show anger and emotion at times. He should be nothing but pissed off right now and ready to unleash hell for being screwed out of a chance at fighting for a shot to get the WHC.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bring me 2011 Truth Back


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't think Goldust would outlast Cody Rhodes in the company.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love seeing Lillian Garcia.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought Big Show was a fucking heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show+ Apollo = It's Showtime at The Apollo?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

That segment was cringe.

Speaking of cringe, R Truth is on. The brand split hasn't even happened and guys like R Truth and Goldust get weekly TV time. What's going to happen with a split roster?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Just annoys me-how they think they're the biggest wrestling fans going.


Attention seeking assholes because they've been handed money on a silver spoon and can afford to go to shows they're better fans then us


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Right that's it, I can't stay awake for this shit!

Throwing in the towel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Another commercial :lmao

Is this real life?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Geeee said:


> This gimmick would be 1000x better if Goldust was rapping


Or if Damien Sandow was with Truth. Him singing Orton's entrance was gold.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aaaaaand another commercial fpalm

Also what purpose does this Golden Truth shit serve? Its been annoying as fuck since the start.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way too many commercials...


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The amount of commercial is too damn high.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crews and Big Show doing a mentorship angle could be pretty good, since Show is always a reliable hand.

Golden Truth with dat dere remix tho. :trips9


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

:dance


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hate to repeat myself but




> GET THESE GEEKS OFF MY FUCKING TV, PLS.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

seriously? the golden truth now? I am not surprised they wanted a brand split.. Too much talent and entertainment for just one show..


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Another commercial :lmao
> 
> Is this real life?


We're 40 minutes in and have already had like 6 commercial breaks. What the fuck?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there anyone in the universe that thinks R-Truth can rap?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Wilder said:


> This is the worst Raw in the histories of Tv'z.


Lol how many RAW's over the years have been bad, a lot. This is just another one of them, hardly the worst.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy fuck another advert


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hang on is that Four or five commercial breaks since the show started 40 minutes ago?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Big Show+ Apollo = It's Showtime at The Apollo?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That was 1 of the WORST most Cringey entrances ive EVER FUCKING SEEN.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They are really struggling to fill out 3 hours tonight it seems.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shows back? What for his world record one millionth heel turn? Lord.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Lol how many RAW's over the years have been bad, a lot. This is just another one of them, hardly the worst.


I was honestly just being sarcastic. I know its not the worst ever lol. Its bad though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Big Show+ Apollo = It's Showtime at The Apollo?


:dance


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sheamus is sad that he's being replaced by midgets.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm gonna miss seeing Eden in tight dresses. :justsayin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw doesn't even feel 'PG' anymore. It actually feels 'G' rated tonight.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> We're 40 minutes in and have already had like 6 commercial breaks. What the fuck?


They're just begging to be pirated with this shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Is there anyone in the universe that thinks R-Truth can rap?


The definition of a one hit wonder if there ever was one.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> We're 40 minutes in and have already had like 6 commercial breaks. What the fuck?


It happens every week so no one should be surprised at this point. I do think they should have limited commercial breaks though so we can get even more action.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Honeymoon said:


> Now... this New vs. Old era stuff has a lot of potential. I like the idea of the new guys being under constant attack by the old guys.


Ehhh, people like to make comparisons with today's product and WCW 2000...

Well the big thing at that time for WCW, was "The New Blood" vs WCW veterans


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This show is on life support right now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Aside from the corny jokes, I actually thought Show cut a pretty good promo there.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Comes back from commercial.... to another commercial featuring Kane :lmao

#CommercialCityBitch


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Raw is actually so shit tonight. Hurry up Cena.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, the Usos.

Raw tonight.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol Usos now...more cringe...sigh...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck me.. Now the USOs... What is the point of these matches?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

USOS ENTRANCE = MUTE


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm positive they have chimps writing these shows now.

How can they be so fucking oblivious to what is entertaining?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse...

The fucking Uso's..


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao 

Half of this hour has been commercials

And they come back to fucking Usos :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is literally worse than pissing glass now.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe they're getting all their commercial breaks out of the way because something big will happen at the end of the show...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

They really need to turn these guys, they are not getting the crowd reactions they use too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> New Day
> Enzo and Cass
> Vaudevillians
> The Club
> ...


Compare those teams to - Demolition, Bulldogs, Rockers, Fabulous Rougeaus, Killer Bees, Hart Foundation, The Powers of Pain, Boss Man & Akeem.
or
LOD, Nasty Boys, Natural Disasters, even the Beverly Brothers for fucks sake, Money Inc, the Steiners, The Quebecers, Men on a Mission
or
Hardyz, Dudleys, E&C, Too Cool, APA, New Age Outlaws, Kane & X-Pac, Jarrett & Owen, Brothers of Destruction

and I have no idea who the _Shining Stars_ are


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

1-0 PITT, if anyone cares...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Get these 2 samoan **** off TV please


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh good, here are the Uso's to take this utter shit-fest to new lows.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE whoring out for Warcraft...they know no bounds it seems.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha it gets worse


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with these mongs?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God I hate these assholes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

More fucking tag team shit?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Uso's on my tv screen. I'm changing the channel now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

R-Truth on commentary. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kane hyping up Warcraft. :chlol

Even though she doesn't work for the WWE anymore, can we get Katie Lea Burchill to hype up Overwatch by referencing Tracer? :sk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Golden Truth aren't even wrestling :lmao

Cena Twins vs FaBreeze fpalm

We calling it now? Worst Raw of all time so far :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

People really complaining about 3mins of commercials just then. They didn't take a commercial break in the firrst 16 mins. US tv guarantees 8mins of commercials per every 30. It makes sense that they had to catch up because of the opening.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

No seriously, what the fucking hell is up with this Raw so far?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just when you think RAW couldn't get worse.. This


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good the UselessOs


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the point of either of these two without Summer Rae to look at?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody's brother still acting the fool. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My fiance is laying down, and had to get up and look at the TV when she heard the Uso's doing their little entrance and just looked at the TV like "WTF?" My god, I am so embarrassed to be watching this shit in front of her..

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck.

This.

Company.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dolph and Breeze would of been an even better tag team.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They need to be gay for each other, that should be the story.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else love these two together?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have no idea why some of you even watch WWE product... oh wait I do... to

*Complain.

Complain.

COMPLAIN.

COMPLAIN.

COMPLAIN!

COMPLAIN!

COMPLAIN!!

COMPLAIN!!

COMPLAIN!!!

COMPLAIN!!!*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This mixed theme :lmao

Oh well, good for jobbers getting TV time.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What was that Kane commercial about?!

THE USOS

FUCKING CHRIST. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Breezango? Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You guys do realize WWE is targeted towards kids these days right? Lol. I am juust saying Raw is going to be shit to possibly the brand spli tin Jly. So I wouldent call the opening segmenet awful (Even though it was). Just tyical of WWE atm. It is not like Omg their is a wrestling show on th other chanell that may steal my share of the audience. Better make Raw amazing, and book it like a ppv. Oh their is no other wrestling show a danger to Vince? He would prob just buy it out anyway lol.

I mean all most of you do is bitch botch bitch. I mean you know its going ot be shit, then you act surprised oh that was awful. You thought iw awasent going to be lol? You know it well be. But you just love to complain.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Breeze-Dangle should win decisively.

Uso's are un-salvageable after their time as Roman's butt-brothers.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> God I hate these assholes.


Could you be more specific? The Usos? Golden Truth or BrezAngo?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah, definitely done with RAW.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> 1-0 PITT, if anyone cares...


NBA WCF more important outside of RAW.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

If a 3 hour RAW is this bad with the brand split, just imagine the quality of it with even less stars on the show.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wilder said:


> Breezango? Jesus fucking christ.


Sounds like a shitty beer.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

FaBreeze are baes


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Where is the Draft ffs? This RAW seems pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BREEZANGO! :WOO

While I like the Usos, it'd be swell if they'd just take the L so Breezango's glorious winning streak remains intact.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

20 years ago the nWo concept was started. I can't believe we are where we are today. I was excited back then, today...the Wrestling Forum saves me.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope Uso's get squashed by these 2 jobbers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Could you be more specific? The Usos? Golden Truth or BrezAngo?


Usos lol, i was going to say assclowns and then it'd be obvious lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Breezango and hope they get a legit push and a run with the titles.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I have no idea why some of you even watch WWE product... oh wait I do... to
> 
> *Complain.
> 
> ...


Right! People do this every week and makes no sense, just stop watching altogether if not happy. RAW mostly the same every week and people still watch and complain. Just watch something else or fall back and chill.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Breezango...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone want to rant about what happened so far? Just got in to see my 3 least favorite tag teams.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh, fuck off Usos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bahahahaha I kNEW it had to be samoan the ones to break the streak


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

could you see a Apollo/Bigshow storyline like Micky/Rockey/Creed Where Bigshow mentors him


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

well that was a few pointless minutes


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Screw you guys, Truth and Goldust play off well with each other.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Freakin Usos winning in 2016

fpalm


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is R Truth calling Saxton Coach?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Prime example of bad booking this is - 2 tag matches in a row
Would it really hurt to have Cena or someone, of a bigger standing than these tag team clowns, coming out and getting the crowd going?

Most Raws way back Austin and Rock made multiple appearances in one night


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Team Zoolander/ Your Mom's hairstylist off crenshaw rd. Vs UsoBoring/SamoanSnorezville


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Only think that can save RAW is Oklahoma City eliminating Golden State.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone else love these two together?


Beating the Uso's would actually go a long way toward making them look credible. It also won't hurt the Uso's, since kids will always like them and everyone else will always dislike them. 

Too bad they'll probably job though, or just be built up to be fed to "Golden Truth"... I hope I'm wrong. If not though, at least separate Breeze at some point and give him some kind of mid card push when they do the brand split.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Goldust powerslam is always beauty


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm glad I watch wrestling on my own....if anyone else seen me watching this shit id get my ass kicked


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

sadly raw is just my way to take a 3 hour break from video games now days..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> Screw you guys, Truth and Goldust play off well with each other.


R-truth actually plays off just about anyone pretty well, tbh


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The Usos are gone... thank god. I'll take what little victories I can get at this point.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737445947668496384


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol at Truth calling Saxton coach.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

why did the Usos beat another new tag team for no reason?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

nice powerslam by goldie..

BreezanGone..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did JBL just say he likes Molten Poop?

JBL is poopy :cena


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why isn't this on Superstars?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I knew the Breezango streak would end as soon as the Usos came into the ring. Cancerous duo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

More Fandango / Breeze segments please.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The Golden Truth? Breezango?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

genocide_cutter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737445947668496384


As doing anything else would require effort.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THE GUY WITH THE FINGER IN HIS NOSE BEHIND MICHAEL COLE


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Golden Truth aren't even wrestling :lmao
> 
> Cena Twins vs FaBreeze fpalm
> 
> We calling it now? Worst Raw of all time so far :lol


Until I see an Enis envy segment with a main event of the LA Lakers vs Denver Nuggets filled inbetween with an endless series between Chavo and Swaggle or I see Al Sharpton Lyp syncing and dancing or a trifecta of Johnny Damon with a woat contending promo unenthusiastic shouting "I'm hosting Raaaaw" followed by a man in a tiger suit running from a blonde with a golf club spoofing the Woods incident followed by Mae Young acting sexual in a low cut Santa outfit in her 80s, Im not going that far.

But hell with as bad as tonight has been: wouldn't be entirely surprised to see a segment of said caliber.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I want a Rollins promo now!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Save Us Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Moratorium on The Usos winning, please?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Why the fuck does any of it warrant a replay other Than to take up time!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"negative nancy, geeeez"

hey calm down saxton, CALM DOWN! its tv-pg


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Right! People do this every week and makes no sense, just stop watching altogether if not happy. RAW mostly the same every week and people still watch and complain. Just watch something else or fall back and chill.


I'm a sadist and an optimist, what can I say. :sk

For better or worse, professional wrestling/sports entertainment is my drug of choice.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Lazlo Camp!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Onyx said:


> If a 3 hour RAW is this bad with the brand split, just imagine the quality of it with even less stars on the show.


You act like the same set aren't used on both shows now and most of the others benched to MAin Event or Superstars... C'mon that's bitching ti bitch while being blind to the truth ... more people will be used with a split than without


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman Reigns is next? Someone get the crowd volume set up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So did Cole forget the interview he did with Roman last week? lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Way too many commercials, but the actual content isn't as terrible as some are making out here.

They've acknowledged the brand split, meaning we'll get more info soon, Gallows and Anderson look strong, Breeze is getting TV time.

Still plenty of good to come- MITB qualifier, Styles, Rollins, Enzo and Cass, Cena, the MITB participants 6 man tag.

Cheer up, buttercups.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god no, bad idea WWE, BAD IDEA. A Roman Reigns promo with the character you've given him is a BAD IDEA!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> Right! People do this every week and makes no sense, just stop watching altogether if not happy. RAW mostly the same every week and people still watch and complain. Just watch something else or fall back and chill.


We complain because it's shit and we complain because we have the right to do so. You cannot honestly say you enjoy watching Raw every week!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Another commercial


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Not even been a full hour 6 commercial breaks, I'm nearing my limit :lol

I hope to god they are just getting them out of the way now cause something big is happening later.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> So did Cole forget the interview he did with Roman last week? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Oh god no, bad idea WWE, BAD IDEA. A Roman Reigns promo with the character you've given him is a BAD IDEA!!


Let's hope they keep it short and let Seth interrupt and then do most of the talking.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Oh lovely... Reigns will get on the mic...










Save us Rollins.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Byron says that Goldust and R-Truth have a future as a tag team. Aren't R-Truth and Goldust in their mid 40s? Isn't that something you say about a young team?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Molten Poop. New era must be the TV-Y7 Era.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rocketmansid said:


> I want a Rollins promo now!


Well you are getting a Reigns promo b/c that is what you really want, right? :vince5


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This raw has hit rock bottom alredy.

Why would they book the 1st hour this poorly? How doed this draw views? Lool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Reigns promo? Thank goodness. I haven't been able to sleep all week waiting for this silver tongued devil's response. :reigns2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My vote for worst first hour in Raw history.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Man, do I dislike Pierre McGuire


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

manchesterdud said:


> Attention seeking assholes because they've been handed money on a silver spoon and can afford to go to shows they're better fans then us


Very much this. 

Morons of the highest order.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

When are they going to realize Reigns is no different to LEsnar, he should never talk. He diddn't talk in the Sheild and he shoulden't talk norwww. That is the problem with Reigns being super pushed, he has no mic skills.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Nobody ever answered R Truth. Cans you have a pet elephant? I WANT TO KNOW! Why the cliffhanger?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...hoping Seth interrupts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Molten Poop. New era must be the TV-Y7 Era.


Ok good I was not the only one who heard "Molten Poop" 

:reneelel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is where they bill the WWE title match, THE GUY vs THE MAN. Roman says some bullshit about being THE GUY and Rollins corrects him by saying he's THE MAN.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Kill me now.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Natecore said:


> My vote for worst first hour in Raw history.


Honestly, this is probably a good thing. RAW's recently have started with good to very good hours and then finish terribly. Maybe tonight will be the opposite?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natecore said:


> My vote for worst first hour in Raw history.


That hour really was objectively poor.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

X-Pac>Roman sign :HA


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fandango is being criminally wasted.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WTF is wrong with this city? They're cheering Reigns fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That reaction will be completely ignored by all Reigns marks I'm sure, of course they all appear on the rare occasion he actually gets a pop.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Natecore said:


> My vote for worst first hour in Raw history.


And not a single women's segment to blame. :smile2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Very much this.
> 
> Morons of the highest order.


You know you rmorons can just DM each other.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sign that says xpac>Roman

Yes


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh Roman Reigns is on. That's my cue. Time to go watch Warriors vs Thunder, bye.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Man vs The Guy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is Raw even trying tonight?*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Let's hope they keep it short and let Seth interrupt and then do most of the talking.


Thing is I don't hate the guy, I worry every time they give him a mic because it's like snakes and ladders.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns coming out. I'm changing the channel again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WTF is wrong with this city? They're cheering Reigns


Green Bay crowds are always heavy parents and kids


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Roman with a mic...plz god no this RAW keeps getting worse...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WTF is wrong with this city? They're cheering Reigns fpalm


Yeah, if they're not cheering someone you like something is wrong, right?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Not even been a full hour 6 commercial breaks, I'm nearing my limit :lol
> 
> I hope to god they are just getting them out of the way now cause something big is happening later.


this first hour has kinda flown by for me, oddly enough. didnt even realize the time. nothing interesting has really happened...maybe its because less crap has occurred because of the numerous commercials?? idk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *Is Raw even trying tonight?*


nope. apparently they've thrown in the towel because there is a massive basketball match on or something during the first hour.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Roman Reigns coming out. I'm changing the channel again.


Wish we got Curtis Axel so we didn't have to change the channel. Guy has so much class he used to tell us not to change the channel.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WTF is wrong with this city? They're cheering Reigns fpalm


Still more boos than cheers and that high pitched scream was the desperate lonely fat chicks in the audience


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why does Vince shove these Samoan's (Reigns and his cousins) down our throats? Serious question?! Is it remorse for how he treated their ancestors?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Are y'all watching the same show as me? He just booed out of the fucking building!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This promo...lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Guys this promo can't be as bad as his infamous botch promo :lol. Take solace in that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh brother.....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus christ stop with The Guy line :fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It was nice of the WWE to put Reigns on just in time to remind me to switch over to the NBA game

Still using that line :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Man vs The Guy. Haha, very very smart marketing WWE. Buy rates will be through the roof with that tagline.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That blonde chick got hot and emotional. Lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A "When It Pours, It Reigns" sign...

Christ, that sounds so insipid that it has to be a planted sign. :lol

Oh well, at least Reigns is setting the record straight by being THE Guy. :yoshi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please give us something!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Reigns promo + GS vs OKC = see ya later, guys.

God speed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who writes this crap? So compelling.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'guy' is above 'man'... where does 'dude', 'homie', or the like fit in?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see Rollins still has his generic ass theme.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ROLLINS!!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Warriors- 117
Thunder- 84

And I love KD and Westbrook.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Seth :cgmoan*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This sounds like a little kid pretending to be a wrestler and having no idea what to say. Dude is weak.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Get ready for Rollins to run away or whine about something.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Medium-sized Guy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

damn reigns is so awful on the mic


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Plz let Rollins wrestle tonight, come on WWE throw us a bone here.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Could the crowd get any louder?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Rollins is gonna be a regular bitch heel, everyone knows it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Not sure I like Seth's new ring gear.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So this is where they bill the WWE title match, THE GUY vs THE MAN. Roman says some bullshit about being THE GUY and Rollins corrects him by saying he's THE MAN.


Is that not RIVETING enough for ya??? Fighting over alternative terms for "adult male" sounds like a proper storyline to me.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy fuck Reigns is shitty on the mic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Cocky


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Seth is all roided up. Geeze.

I guess somebody has to replace Hogan's arms.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Get ready for Rollins to run away or whine about something.


Hahahaha.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I fucking hate chickenshit heels when theyre a good performer like seth

Cause coming down and fighting roman would get him cheers i guess


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not asure wher your getting this chees from. Reigns is getting booed out of the bloody building, per usual


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I need a new avi and sig...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is that a guy or a girl in the grey shirt with the american flag?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Rollins forgetting his lines?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Seth is all roided up. Geeze.
> 
> I guess somebody has to replace Hogan's arms.


Brother, he doesn't come close to these 24 inch pythons.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So glad that blonde streak in Rollins hair is completely gone. I would say something more compelling about this segment but I got nothing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Hahahaha.


Looks like you quoted yourself and outed yourself, whats your other name?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Great job killing ALL of his return momentum


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This old Jericho bit :hglol*


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Look I know the guy should come back as a heel, but he doesn't have to be a giant pussy and make everyone dying to cheer him look stupid.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rollins stealing Jericho's old gimmick?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ALRIGHT ALREADY FUCKING DO IT!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it me or is Seth walking funny ?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol Rollins is the man.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what is going on looooll

did they want him to run back and forth??

did he fuck up the first time?

this is stupid as fuck


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why's he doing what Jericho did in 2012. Talk you fuck.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Man is doing a damn good Jeri-troll impersonation. :rollins


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG, this is seriously happening right now


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Seth even %100 with that knee?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. This is whack as fuck. Stop.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big return squandered by shit booking.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Creative wants you to root for Reigns so much it's hilarious.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

yawn.. I miss bad ass heels like triple h that would come down to the ring and sledgehammer mutha fuckas in the face..

these type of heels are played out and boring.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok their goal for this RAW is officially just to waste everyones time. WTF was the point in this bullshit segment?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You have a guy, in Rollins that most everyone wants to cheer

And you have a guy, in Reigns that most everyone wants to boo

What does the WWE do, tries to create the opposite reactions for both

:reneelel


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

This is what happens when you try to force a face to become heel and a heel to be face- an abysmal crowd reaction.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKE DO IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Get it guys? Rollins is a chickenshit. :vince5


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap stop.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dude. I can't even believe how bad this is. And I knew it'd be dumb.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Is it me or is Seth walking funny ?


He's always had the limp.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was sublime

like watching someone who is stoned try to jump over a puddle


lol now he's out again


and now the music starts again


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, why do you even need a creative team if you're going to book crap like that.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Am I hearing "Justin Beiber" Jesus this crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd not blowing the roof off for this segment of two of their biggest star. Another crap segment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is stupid also Seth is walking weird


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins' booking. It's just mind-numbing. Fuck Reigns, fuck this company.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can Reigns be any less convincing as a World Champion?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

someone wrote that.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Is Seth even %100 with that knee?


He looked like he was walking funny


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

That was a fucking segment folks. Drink it in. RAW 2016.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was so bad:lmao

Then this dude comes out after Roman's music plays:lmao

TRASH. SHIT. LAME. BORING. YAWN.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is a brutal RAW.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like you quoted yourself and outed yourself, whats your other name?


This is my only account on here. I can't say anything else because I said I wouldn't.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seriously considering selling my raw ticket for Glasgow if the standard is that bad by then


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> You have a guy, in Rollins that most everyone wants to cheer
> 
> And you have a guy, in Reigns that most everyone wants to boo
> 
> ...


Vince is trying to play god I tell you..


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Inb4 everyone says reigns did super promo


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I dont see Seth being chicken shit. I just think he is playing games with Roman. That sjust me. Are the crowd chanting Justin Bieber? Lord. And you wonder why WWE is PG.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shame how they are willing to sabotage the entire roster to keep Reigns as the defacto heir apparent. Guy can't even talk longer than 60 seconds. He's absolutely a cancer to the main event scene. No one will be booked in a manner to get them over until Vince is satisfied with his reaction or wither gives up entirely.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Rollins' knee legit OK? I hope so... I know he's always been bow-legged, but he moves like he's scared of getting injured again. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Why? Just why?


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol, WWE Creative says "You will cheer for Reigns and hate Rollins, and you will like it!"

And they still boo Reigns.

Lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JBL never main evented Wrestlemania!!!!!!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow what an amazing segment.....


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That was one of the worst segments I've seen in like 15 yrs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst. Raw. Ever?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow what a way to stick two fingers up to your audience.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Even Cena can't save this show.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

I live for Seth's new "mute" gimmick


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> He looked like he was walking funny


agreed, doesn´t look close to being ready.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooray another tag match just what we needed.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Xenoblade said:


> yawn.. I miss bad ass heels like triple h that would come down to the ring and sledgehammer mutha fuckas in the face..
> 
> these type of heels are played out and boring.


Only because the "babyface" in this scenario is complete shit in the minds of most fans.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Roman Reigns is the WORST Heavyweight champ that the WWE has had in a long time. Fucker is garbage on the mic, can't wrestle and is void of all charisma. Fuck him.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody on twitter needs to start a mass #WalkOutOfRAW for some upcoming date. Even if they already bought the tickets the spectacle of everyone just walking out LIVE in pure disappointment would just be fantastic.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

GOLDBERG?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Is Seth even %100 with that knee?


Yeah I noticed him limping there, I hope to god he didn't rush his recovery just to come back too soon and end up hurting himself again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i hope this show sets the WOAT ratings record. It deserves it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my





LOOOOOOL ITS FOR THE GAME


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:O GOLDBERG !!!!!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wwe 2k17


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> someone wrote that.


not only that

someone APPROVED it


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL......OMFG


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, that segment sucked. Reigns' promo sucked. The tease of Rollins and Reigns fighting was played too much, and the crowd wasn't even as into it as they should've been considering it's two of their biggest stars in the segment. Sad that WWE has chosen to kill Seth's momentum in the hopes people start booing him and hating him more than Reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of that for Goldberg. :lmao
Goldberg. 

I can't even deal and I just came back. :lmao


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The fuck...the hatch shit for THAT?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I miss Teddy making tag matches ...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Goldberg is the pre-order bonus? Interesting.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Goldberg fakeout was so bullshit.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crowd had a loud Goldberg chant just now. Probably wasnt on tv.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Reigns' lil tough guy mugging for the camera at the end of the segment was pretty much this:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright who guessed the hatch was video game related? Winner.

Bring back Goldberg, have Reigns squash him like a geek.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

It is really nice that Vince gave the entire writing staff the day off on Memorial Day...
I'm not sure what exactly this thing we're seeing is tonight but I can only assume that it's the incomplete script written by Harambe the Cincinnati Zoo gorilla...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> That was so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid 30 guys to write that segment :vince$


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Product is as bad as it's been. Fucking garbo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So I stand corrected. Still hoped for so much more like the Elimination Chamber or Wyatts.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That was the cryptic tweet? 

I'm out. Fuck this company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How sad is it that that whack Reigns/Rollins segment got one of the loudest reactions of the night?

:lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rollins can be heel. He can be a great heel. Just give him some cajones.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Im Speechless....WTF WAS THAT lol


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG, was THAT what the teaser was? bwahaha


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBERG!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHHHA IM DONE


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Commercial fpalm :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Goldberg ... LAst time Arnold (HOF), Sting, and Brock got added since 2K took ever they were signed in some shape or form.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Goldberg sucked. Duane Gill and / or Gillberg, please and thank you.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like how they went with Goldberg's WCW theme. Only took them 15 years to figure out how much better it was.


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Does this mean that Goldberg will return?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Well my hope for anything interesting happening at Raw is gone it's for the fucking shit 2k game :lol


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wow, that segment sucked. Reigns' promo sucked. The tease of Rollins and Reigns fighting was played too much, and the crowd wasn't even as into it as they should've been considering it's two of their biggest stars in the segment. Sad that WWE has chosen to kill Seth's momentum in the hopes people start booing him and hating him more than Reigns.


I'm there, and they were into it...Just not screaming at nothing happening.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing how we got the current "The Man" doing a Jeri-troll impersonation and then we cut to a commercial that features the 1990s' "The Man" being made available as a pre-order bonus foe WWE 2K17.

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That was so bad:lmao
> 
> Then this dude comes out after Roman's music plays:lmao
> 
> TRASH. SHIT. LAME. BORING. YAWN.


Even the garbage dump would reject this trash because it's so damn rancid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, GOldberg being in some video game was what all of those tweets were about????

:lmao :lmao :lmao :ha :ha :ha

This company is DONE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why is Rollins a bitch? it makes zero sense. Rollins should have kited him out of the ring for a surprise attack by new allies or even like him walking backwards and Ambrose comes out and throws him in the ring. Or better yet, what I've always hoped for, Rollins to goad reigns by being a bitch and Ambrose attacking Reigns from behind (not in the fan fiction sense lol)


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Steph being Steph


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FitChi said:


> It is really nice that Vince gave the entire writing staff the day off on Memorial Day...
> I'm not sure what exactly this thing we're seeing is tonight but I can only assume that it's the incomplete script written by Harambe the Cincinnati Zoo gorilla...


That gorilla was far more intelligent than this shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Yeah I noticed him limping there, I hope to god he didn't rush his recovery just to come back too soon and end up hurting himself again


Yeah and all that running and stopping cant feel too good for him and his knees. :grin2:


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

:lmao Oh, WWE. 

I guess I'll drop some money and pre-order 2K17.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was so excited about Goldberg! ...then it turns out for WWE 2K16.

Then again, in years past, the game has lead to real life returns-Sting, Warrior.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You know he is coming back to a WWE ring, is just a matter of time.

They did it with Lesnar in 2011, then he returned in 2012.
They did it with Warrior in 2013, he returned in 2014.
They did it with Sting in 2014, he debuted late that year.

IT IS HAPPENING.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

GOLDBERG IS IN 2K17. THAT JUST MADE MY NIGHT! GOLDBERG! I'm still hyped over that. Wow. First time I got excited watching RAW in a while.

WHAT IF HE RETURNS TO THE RING?! WRESTLING WILL BE GOOD AGAIN.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't remember a Raw I thought was worse than this one has been.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I'm there, and they were into it...Just not screaming at nothing happening.


Didn't come across like that on TV.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Think about this...

Someone is getting paid ACTUAL MONEY to book this shit.

I'm in the wrong job.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So is this RAW exceptionally horrible to anyone else or is it just me?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> You know he is coming back to a WWE ring, is just a matter of time.
> 
> They did it with Lesnar in 2011, then he returned in 2012.
> They did it with Warrior in 2013, he returned in 2014.
> ...


I really don't want to see a 50 year old goldberg who could never work in the first place.(Though he was good at squashes)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And even MORE commercials? DA DUQ? I just can't


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> You act like the same set aren't used on both shows now and most of the others benched to MAin Event or Superstars... C'mon that's bitching ti bitch while being blind to the truth ... more people will be used with a split than without


There's already people on the show who are being 'used' just for the sake of being used. Do people really want more of Primo/Epico, Fandango and Darren Young? Let them stay on superstars, where they belong.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I could really give a fuck about this movie.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Life010 said:


> Does this mean that Goldberg will return?


Goldberg wants too much money to get back in a WWE ring. This is probably a license deal between 2K and Goldberg since he's not on a Legend's deal. Kind of similar to how they did Brock Lesnar, Warrior and Sting I believe.

I could be wrong, however.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

FitChi said:


> It is really nice that Vince gave the entire writing staff the day off on Memorial Day...
> I'm not sure what exactly this thing we're seeing is tonight but I can only assume that it's the incomplete script written by Harambe the Cincinnati Zoo gorilla...


This show would be 1000x better if he gave them a day off.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

seriously.. Can we have a heel like this please? He still had to cheat and use a weapon to get the upperhand but he at least had the balls to stand face to face and get in the ring with him.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably I will be alone with this opinion:

I loved that segment.

Seth was just :lol :lol :lol

Intrigued by their match at MITB


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

For some reason this wrestling shit keeps briefly interrupting my ads and Warcraft promos.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Damn I wonder how much Blizzard paid to get a featured spot. They are pushing this movie fucking hard and I can't help but feel its going to fucking fail and hard. *


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS


To intentionally sabotage any momentum and support he may have been receiving. The "tweener" bullshit with Reigns is just that: bullshit. They want him as a face and they know his star power isn't big enough to sustain momentum against another guy who is booked as strong. If they book Seth as a fearless tweener/face hybrid, they run the risk of the kiddies potentially finding him cooler. Reigns isn't over as a face and Seth never lost the title. He'd be the face as crowned by the fans, and that is the last thing Vince wants because Rollins isn't the guy he has pegged for that role. They're willing to sabotage the entire roster in order to eliminate any alternative for fans to turn to. It's absolutely repulsive.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SDWarrior said:


> I can't remember a Raw I thought was worse than this one has been.


Thats what they all say


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

They are gonna sit here and basically sabotage the better performer, who is getting better reactions all in an effort to make Roman look strong. Idc if you wanna blame creative, talent, whomever but segments involving Reigns is getting old/annoying fast. Nobody is going to come out of this looking better.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

AGAIN!? They come back from commercial to show us ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL AGAIN!?


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

WWE has been on auto pilot since they went public.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

finalnight said:


> That gorilla was far more intelligent than this shit.


You're definitely NOT wrong. If only Harambe had been able to complete the script of tonight's Raw... if only...


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Any appearance of AJ tonight? Don't feel like watching RAW.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally something interesting


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Based on how Rollins walked, I doubt he´s read in three weeks. He´ll either get jumped and replaced or somebody will be added to make it a three way and Rollins will have a very limited role.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there going to be any wrestling on this show or was Cole right and we are watching fucking Smackdown, this is like, fuck sake promo after promo after meaningless matchup, after rematch after promo, after advert.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wtf is this? It's been more than an hour of terrible unwatchable TV


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank God.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Save yourself Rusev :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Goldberg sucked. Duane Gill and / or Gillberg, please and thank you.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lana :homer


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Cue the Cena return squash.

Lana forgot she had an accent there.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lana :lenny:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Lana forgot her accent then.. lolz


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Why is this Warcraft commercial taking up actual programme runtime?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for the Rusev fuckery that leads to Cena WINNING FOR AMERICA.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Cena is gonna squash Rusev.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Umerican.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So is this RAW exceptionally horrible to anyone else or is it just me?


It's bad, when even New Day and Rollins segments suck, it's a BAD Raw.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

"Uamerican" see you on Botchamania, bitch.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

And here it comes... this burial is going to be classic!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Rusev he has no idea how bad he is gonna get buried.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice accent loss. Lana gets dumber the more she undresses.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess Lana.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Lana had an accent slip there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wrong :cole

Rusev is my American hero, just for taking the United States Championship from Kalisto and instantly raising its value.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bury this Bulgarian Bastard. :supercena


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

God I fucking hate Zack Ryder. What a geek


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Not a single match has had a point to it yet.. This is Main Event style booking


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Piss all over me Lana I'd love to lick your cunt lips you filthy bitch mmmmmnmmmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Vince and Co. think that segment will make people hate Seth and cheer Roman when they have the match they are fooling themselves.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My cat left the room when Reigns music hit, when Rusev's music hit he came back in the room.

:rusevyes


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryder to win

Fuck you everyone else


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you ready for the former marine veteran, the CHAMP

JAAAAAAAWN CEEEENA


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol @ Lana sounding like Kelly Ripa for a second there.

Remember the acting classes Lana.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zach Ryder in his AJPW gear. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the Saturday Morning Slam hell is this episode?! :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Poor jobber just got his named botched :mj2


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Lana forgot her accent then.. lolz


Oh okay good that wasn't just me...it also sounds like she said Umerican.


Oh look its Zack :buried :buried :HHH2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol you know things are bad when you need a character from 1998 to make people excited.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the color scheme on Ryder.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Rip ryder


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Poor Ryder, must be sad to have your best years on WWE in ECW...(WWE version...)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LONG ISLAND ICED Z!  Shame that he's gonna take the L, but it's always good to see him. :cozy

And why the hell is Ru-Ru wearing Russian colors instead of Bulgarian colors? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The true American hero to CRUSH the true American jobber.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

NakNak said:


> Are you ready for the former marine veteran, the CHAMP
> 
> JAAAAAAAWN CEEEENA


Cena isnt a marine


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So all that hype was for a shitty wrestling game that I have't played since Smackdown vs. Raw 2007?


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Rusev is so sexy


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Zach Ryder's outfit looks like Fallout 4 DLC content.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Cue the Cena return squash.
> 
> Lana forgot she had an accent there.


I noticed that as well. One job, Lana, all you have to do is look hot and sound Russian.

She's still fine as fuck though.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

They can try and make Rollins look as bad as they want but the crowd didn't buy that shit.

No amount of bullshit is gonna make people sway towards Roman over the better performer. Embrace it, turn him heel and don't kill Rollins' momentum, UTILIZE IT. They should be working on establishing him as a heel, and bringing him UP to Seth's level, and not the other way around.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all think WWE will ever do an angle where it's revealed Lana is really American? It would have to involved her and another diva, no?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

lol acting like "workrate" matters when Goldberg was a bigger star than any of the guys like Punk/Bryan in WWE in the past 10 years.

Fuck yeah. Goldberg is probably getting one last match now. My night is made, that was awesome.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Piss all over me Lana I'd love to lick your cunt lips you filthy bitch mmmmmnmmmm


Seems like a reasonable request.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zak Ryder? They literally aren't trying with this show fpalm


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

sad fact: when Ryder has his mini tiny push in late 2011 the only geek who lay down clean for him was ... Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Love the color scheme on Ryder.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree on not fooling the crowd.

Every crowd should chant "Bullshit" every time a Rollins/Reigns propoganda segment happens.

Would be perfect.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's not the accolade, Cole.

Edit: My bad. It was. Just wasn't paying attention. Here comes Cena!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

New Accolade is nasty! BOW TO THE AMERICAN HERO.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait have they changed the accolade? wtf. I am giving zero fucks here guys, this is atrocious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where ya at Cena?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rusevcrush


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena to interrupt...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That Accolade was definitely the highlight of Raw so far.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here it comes.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> My cat left the room when Reigns music hit, when Rusev's music hit he came back in the room.
> 
> :rusevyes


And they say animals aren´t rational! Good for you and for your cat! Smart pet!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:cena2 incoming


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Did Ryder fuck Linda? His burial continues


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BIG MATCH JOHNNY BABY


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Rusev dissing America, here comes John Cena fpalm so fucking predictable

EDIT 

Nevermind looks like they are actually going with Titus vs Rusev :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the new version of the Accolade. On a guy who's bendy like Kalisto it looks awesome. On a bigger guy who isn't as bendy, it doesn't look as impressive.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Titus with that amazing pop


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Le sigh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus!!!!!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

so rusev's character has completely regressed and gone back to his gimmick from a year or two ago..

ok then...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus over Cena?!?!?!

Get the fuck outta here, this Raw has been bad enough.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> That's not the accolade, Cole.
> 
> Edit: My bad. It was. Just wasn't paying attention. Here comes Cena!!!!!!!!!!!


Baccolade?

Rackolade?

Either way it's better..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL at Ryder still dead


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO We want the white guy who used to act black. Not a black guy.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Rusev dissing America, here comes John Cena fpalm so fucking predictable


Now you wish it was Cena.:grin2:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank God, it's Titus not Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus sit your black ass down this country didn't do shit for us:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And the worst Raw ever continues.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena to avenge these cheese eating fucks.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my damn, a wild Titus spotting :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"you dont mess with memorial day, motherfucker!"


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fuck yeah Titus.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can this worthless idiot try to hug Vince again


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

kinda sad that this feud(?) started a week ago yet I was expecting Johnny Boy.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Fuckin' Americans.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Titus isn't a main eventer so he didn't get to call Rusev a Bulgarian Bitch.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

So Rusev is a heel because he isn't american? K got it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Really don't care for Titus, but I guess it's a good thing. Rusev will hold the belt at least a bit longer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Titus just trying to save Rusev from a burial :mj2


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

and people want a brand extension where we have 5 hours of programming because...........


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xenoblade said:


> so rusev's character has completely regressed and gone back to his gimmick from a year or two ago..
> 
> ok then...


and it also looks like we are going back to Rusev beats all the black guys on the roster to :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titus I was with you until you said "blowhorn"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank god it's not Cena. Actually it's already more interesting than the last segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bubba-gump shrimp interrupts Rusev?! :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"blowhard"

throwing away the pg tonight, i like it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That should be a great feud...

:ha


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh God, USA crap.


So, Johnny will be in the MITB.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This should be Swagger who would finally beat Rusev, but I'll take Titus over Cena.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Bulgarian Blow Hard"


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Rusev needs to bring a Bulgarian rosemary seasoned goat to the ring and feast on it with a goblet in his left hand.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

America is freedom! Ok we can't hug white man's but still!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

So Cena didn't bury Rusev?

YES


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Titus needs to start a YOU'RE! GOING! DOWN! chant.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And now charlotte?

This is gonna go down as one of the worst RAWS ever.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

domotime2 said:


> and people want a brand extension where we have 5 hours of programming because...........


Because if Styles and Becky go to Smackdown i never have to sit through a 3 hour Raw again.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Rusev's generic foreign heel schtick is so stale. I don't know why people want him to be a top guy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> and people want a brand extension where we have 5 hours of programming because...........


Because they have a lot of talent. And it can't just be all about Roman and Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Ru-Ru speaking the truth about being an American success story *and* pissing on cheeseheads. :tucky

And it's good to see Titus actually getting a push towards title contention instead of into the unemployment line after his gaffe with Fuccboi Vince.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And the shit continues to pile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

After that shit segment, bring Reigns and Rollins back out, fuck it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe we're back to this shit again. :no:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Johnny Cena is having his return match against Paige's Pappi.


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> My cat left the room when Reigns music hit, when Rusev's music hit he came back in the room.


That's hilarious! Pet your cat for me, will ya?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Rusev's generic foreign heel schtick is so stale. I don't know why people want him to be a top guy.


Yet he still gets more heat than pretty much any other heel on the roster other than Roman Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Titus sit your black ass down this country didn't do shit for us:lmao


Bruh don't ruin the moment. LMFAO!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Rusev: "Titus, am I glad to see you! Let's fight for a few weeks or some months maybe, so I can hold on to this title for a little longer "


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Cena's ego has outgrown the US title. It's either the IC or the new WHC.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Onyx said:


> Rusev's generic foreign heel schtick is so stale. I don't know why people want him to be a top guy.


Agreed it's awful. They need him to just be a person and not a nationality, this is fucking 2016.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh no WOAT Charlotte on Mic, shit about to get shitter.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Todd Pettengil segments were more edgier than WWE these days.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

NakNak said:


> So Cena didn't bury Rusev?
> 
> YES


Cena is coming back for The Miz


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK YEAH NO RUSEV/CENA FEUD


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Did they show what was in the hatch yet?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Because if Styles and Becky go to Smackdown i never have to sit through a 3 hour Raw again.


haha TRUE that. I never thought of the idea of I can choose to simply watch the good show.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

PROPS TO TITUS. That was 1 of the realest looking Punches ive seen in WWE in very long time.I actually reacted to that hit lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> And now charlotte?
> 
> This is gonna go down as one of the worst RAWS ever.


Not just Charlotte though. Charlotte w/ thickness.

And Dana Brooke's boobs.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Charlotte?

Bring the Uso's back out, all is forgiven.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Now you wish it was Cena.:grin2:


I'm actually relieved it was Titus, Rusev is far too talented to get buried from Cena TWICE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena will get Rusev eventually.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Rusev's generic foreign heel schtick is so stale. I don't know why people want him to be a top guy.


Because he's one of the rare big guys who is good on the mic and good in the ring.

Also: Lana.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I do wonder what Cena is doing now though. Thought it would be him and Rusev. I guess he's in MITB?

Anyway, Raw has been shit, but that little Rusev/Titus segment has been the best part of the show so far. And that wasn't even that good. Hopefully the second half of the show picks up.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I can't believe we're back to this shit again. :no:


You can't? Ah well we all learn eventually


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they really need to pull the trigger on face run for Rusev. Foreign heel is boring.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

xerxesXXI said:


> Did they show what was in the hatch yet?


Hahaha yeah.

It was Goldberg. Becuase he's gonna be in the 2k game. Again.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Puerto and Rico. :cornette


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

xerxesXXI said:


> Did they show what was in the hatch yet?


It was golderberg, he's a pre order bonus for 2k17


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh look theses two irrelevant fucks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Did I miss something, are we in London tonight? have they seriously given into other programming and rather that fight it because they know they can't just put out a terrible show with zero effort and say 'oh the ratings were low cause ......." 

fuck all the people who bought tickets. fuck all the people who subscribe to our network, fuck all the people who buy cable tv across the sea. fuck the fans, we don't want to look stupid. newsflash, throwing in the towel and putting this shit out is stupid and embarrassing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jesus christ, mcmahon, noone is EVER going to care about these schmucks. bring back deuce n domino already.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Dana Brooke will be the female Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It says alot when that Reigns/Rollins segment was the best part of Raw and fans were into that the most. Show ain't over yet, obviously. But still...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Back to the evil foreigner bullshit. I thought that was long over.

The moronic American crowds eat that generic shit up every time, too.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Bring wrestlers from WWL or WWC, shining stars


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Greeeaaat another fucking recap fpalm


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I do wonder what Cena is doing now though. Thought it would be him and Rusev. I guess he's in MITB?
> 
> Anyway, Raw has been shit, but that little Rusev/Titus segment has been the best part of the show so far. And that wasn't even that good. Hopefully the second half of the show picks up.


I liked it too. Titus has never put it together in the ring, but he's also not had much of a chance to do it. A little feud with Rusev for the US belt will show whatever it is he has to offer.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> You can't? Ah well we all learn eventually


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think Primo and Epico should ever wrestle again. I just want to learn more about Puerto Rico, I love those segments. Just let them do that for a year or two, the tag division is crowded anyways.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ric Flair looks like something out of the Walkig Dead.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Too much time is being wasted on this.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ambrose looked stoned out of his mind. :lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I do wonder what Cena is doing now though. Thought it would be him and Rusev. I guess he's in MITB?


My guess is AJ Styles is gonna come out and challenge Cena.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You guys better get use to this kinda Raw because this is gonna be EXACTLY what we get when the brand split happens.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Only good thing about those Puerto Rico segments are the food.

Could give a crap about the wrestlers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Did I miss something, are we in London tonight? have they seriously given into other programming and rather that fight it because they know they can't just put out a terrible show with zero effort and say 'oh the ratings were low cause ......."
> 
> fuck all the people who bought tickets. fuck all the people who subscribe to our network, fuck all the people who buy cable tv across the sea. fuck the fans, we don't want to look stupid. newsflash, throwing in the towel and putting this shit out is stupid and embarrassing.


:clap :clap :clap

Show is in an arena 20 minutes from my house and I chose not to go.

Money well saved :vince$


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

xerxesXXI said:


> Did they show what was in the hatch yet?


It was Goldberg. It was also a commercial for 2k17, so you'll se it eventually. Preorder now!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MutaScale said:


> Todd Pettengil segments were more edgier than WWE these days.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol i'm shocked kalisto didn't botch that one line pretape.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I forget Raw was on till now, turn it on just catching the end of the Rusev/Titus promo.. and now I'm treated to this.. and now I want to turn it back off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:kobelol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A segment so bad, let's relive it. Charlotte is less verbally talented than Hodor.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> Ric Flair looks like something out of the Walkig Dead.


He definitely lived the gimmick, that's for sure.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dolph and Dean are super-psyched to be putting over the Flair family drama.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Part of me thinks they honestly knew that OKC/GSW Game 7 was gonna kick their ass and said fuck it, and threw some shit together.

No way they honestly put this together and expected this to be remotely competition.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky looking great :book


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The last ninety minutes have felt like two months.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Only half way through this WOAT shit :mj2

HURRY CENA!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> My guess is AJ Styles is gonna come out and challenge Cena.


I guess... not sure what else it could be.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is worth it just for the short Becky snippets.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I take back what I said about the Rollins/Reigns segment. 

The Flair segment was easily the worst segment I've seen in the past 15 yrs.



This Raw man.....


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I know he is an old, drunk, dirty mind fuck but Ric Flair still has it, he knows how to sell a storyline and make it feel important even if the material is not the best.

We lack that quality on the modern wrestling.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

People on social media commenting on a kayfabe angle? OH I agree with these actually real people :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Not only did they give Charlotte over 10 minutes of horrible mic time, but they're recapping it. smh.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Obviously dirtiest girl in the game just playing whoever she is fighting next, and Ric will help her again, or is that too much to ask from wwe again.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Cole makes Todd Pettengil look like Andrew Dice Clay.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I swear to god Charlotte gets hotter every time I see her :aries2


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man I want to see these two do some dirty things together.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pot.. Kettle..
Kettle.. Pot..


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

So she just walks around backstage all day?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steph vs. Charlotte. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie with another burial.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I guess... not sure what else it could be.


That would be awesome


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stephanie completely describing herself there :reneelel


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> SonOfAnarchy91 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is AJ Styles is gonna come out and challenge Cena.
> ...


That would be amazing, so it wont happen. Styles could come out a little heelish saying he was the man in his company, and he wants to take down the man in the WWE. 

Nah. Wont happen. Cena will give a promo and Styles will job to whoever....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Of all people, Stephanie gonna give crap to Charlotte?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Steph vs Charlotte- Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte just met her match . That was an awesome promo from Steph, you should be all prasing her. The Real BIHC


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still can't get over that Rollins/Reigns segment though. :lmao That was just flat out disappointing. Maybe the worst segment of the night so far for that matter (that or the opening). It was just so... pointless.

And now you have Steph burying Charlotte? :lol 

What the fuck's going on with this Raw? It's like Vince said "fuck it, nobody's gonna be watching anyway."


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

So one minute they trash "the Internet fans" and openly berate them and then they pick and choose from the marks on Twitter to suit their purposes.

Interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph shitting on the Womens Champion:lmao

This bitch can't help herself.:sodone


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Steph saying what a lot of people on here do every day.. lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph is talking into the mirror there


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Charlotte's tits look great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am expressing my displeasure with WWE for this WOAT RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope to GOD Charlotte beats the fuck out of Steph for talking out her mouth like that.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Goddamn steph has to go over EVERYONE

Egotistical fuck


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Not attracted to Charlotte at all.

She looks like Ric Flair with boobs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I was really excited about the brand split but after ninety minutes of a horrific raw, I'm about to just stick to NXT and LU. They just saved me 5 hours a week. Thanks Vince you fucking retard.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dem tiddays!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so embarrassed right now. I'm having to explain to my new boyfriend why we are watching this , i've never felt like more of an idiot in my life man.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice to see Stephanie is still emasculating the men with her putting Charlotte down then.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

More commercials wtf we been sitting here watching dumb promo ads for 20 minutes


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Natalya vs Dana Brooke again? How many women do they have backstage doing absolutely fucking nothing and we get these two again? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

There goes Steph emasculating more men on the roster.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Goddess stephanie... THe only one with balls to tell people off in this company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It is SERIOUSLY time to bring Reigns and Rollins back out. Even the guy at the show said it got the best reaction thus far. Bring 'em back out. Better than this pile o' shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Steph is *still* a shrill, emasculating cunt even though she's been a (supposed) babyface for the last month or so.

Wat a tweest. :mase


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie can't help putting herself over. It's absurd that she gets away with this. The show isn't about you, it's about the performers. On another note, Charlotte is legitimately despised as a heel. She may have more "good" heel heat than anyone on the roster, male or female.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Charlotte is hot


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Charlotte is starting to look better and better, each week she's on television. 

Have I been wrong about her all this time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did Steph just geld Charlotte?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> So she just walks around backstage all day?


And with the title around her waist? What a bitch. Her tits are looking better and better each week. People need to stop sleeping on Charlotte. She looks just as hot as Maryse or Lana and is more talented.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL all male talent happy steph is now emasculating the women of the wwe instead of them. Charlotte should have beat the piss out of steph.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

My mind just changed on wanting Steph vs Charlotte.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


>


A FAN joke? I hated that site.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte was looking aight in that segment.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steph is addicted to burying people wtf.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This better not set up Steph vs. Charlotte at SummerSlam.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Stephanie is the worst. She was obviously supposed to be the face in that exchange, but she came off like Michael Scott yelling at "corporate" on the phone with no one on the other line to pander to his workers.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wtf? Is insulting Charlotte supposed to make you a face? When all the insults apply to you more than her?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> LOL all male talent happy steph is now emasculating the women of the wwe instead of them.


How do you emasculate a woman?




ElTerrible said:


> Charlotte should have beat the piss out of steph.


That would be her face turn. Not the right time for that.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It is SERIOUSLY time to bring Reigns and Rollins back out. Even the guy at the show said it got the best reaction thus far. Bring 'em back out. Better than this pile o' shit.


I didn't say best reaction, but it definitely got one. People are getting annoyed with lack of wrestling, or anything important.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I am so embarrassed right now. I'm having to explain to my new boyfriend why we are watching this , i've never felt like more of an idiot in my life man.


Just make some moves on him, to distract him


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I am so embarrassed right now. I'm having to explain to my new boyfriend why we are watching this , i've never felt like more of an idiot in my life man.


It doesn't get easier. I've been with my wife six years and I'm still embarrassed to be seen watching unabated shite episodes of raw.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Why does Steph feel the need to put herself over? There's no reason why a dominant, heel champion like Charlotte would look on speechlessly while this awful human rips her to shreds.

God the size of this woman's ego is huge.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Natalya vs Dana Brooke again? How many women do they have backstage doing absolutely fucking nothing and we get these two again? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?


Dana Brooke will be the female equivalent of Roman Reigns, except she won't be nearly as over as he was after The Shield split and his main event push began. She's definitely sleeping with someone with some authority, because her talent in no way warrants the push and exposure she's being given.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I didn't say best reaction, but it definitely got one. People are getting annoyed with lack of wrestling, or anything important.


Gotcha. But it did get a good one. That's what matters.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Now that we know Cena is not going after Rusev, my prediction is Baron Corbin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot Season 2

:elliot


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why would Charlotte beat down Steph? Steph is the most powerful women in WWE. Charlotte should be afraid biatch. Shes a joek of a champion. Looks like Ric Flair in a dress.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Gotcha. But it did get a good one. That's what matters.


People were pretty into golden truth for some reason.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> It doesn't get easier. I've been with my wife six years and I'm still embarrassed to be seen watching unabated shite episodes of raw.


If you like this you just like it, there's no cure for it, no amount of education can draw you away from it lol


oh wait, something to show why i'm watching lol.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey WWE, Mantaur and Damian Dimento just called, they want their crowd interest back from 20 years ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I hope Natalya doesn't get another title shot. I think it's time for somebody else to get a chance now...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> Why does Steph feel the need to put herself over? There's no reason why a dominant, heel champion like Charlotte would look on speechlessly while this awful human rips her to shreds.
> 
> God the size of this woman's ego is huge.


Well the crowd seemed to love what Steph did. It was justified because well Charlotte in kayfabe was disgusting. And tbh Charlotte is a shitty champ sorry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lothario said:


> SonOfAnarchy91 said:
> 
> 
> > Natalya vs Dana Brooke again? How many women do they have backstage doing absolutely fucking nothing and we get these two again? WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?
> ...


Cody Rhodes basically said she is sleeping with one, maybe 2 of the writers currently

Dana Brooke that is


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Dana Brooke is being groomed to be the female Roman Reigns.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JDP2016 said:


> How do you emasculate a woman?


You really not making it easier to watch Raw.




JDP2016 said:


> That would be her face turn. Not the right time for that.


So? Kayfabe-wise that was her logical reaction. I´m not responsible for WWE´s stupid decisions.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Enzo & Cass remind me of ECW era.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why the fuck would Steph punk out her women's champ like that? Telling her off is one thing, but to get up in her face, bark on her, and make her look like a weakling... good job putting over your women's division, Steph.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My guys are here!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God I hope Natalya doesn't get another title shot. I think it's time for somebody else to get a chance now...


Yeah I really hope we are done with Natalya, it's been dragged too much already.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> If you like this you just like it, there's no cure for it, no amount of education can draw you away from it lol
> 
> 
> oh wait, something to show why i'm watching lol.


Why do you ppl hide behind oh shucks Raw is shit I Am so surprised. YOu know its going to be shit Infact your betting on it. So you can bitch about it. I mean seriousley why bitch about something then watch it lol, I Don't get it. I am enjoying Raw today. if I Diddnt I wouldent watch end of.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Enzo and Cass are what the Full Blooded Italians should have been.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Keep it G like a Packers helmet...ohhh Enzo what are we gonna do to you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank Christ that Amore and Cass are here. :WOO

Time for Bub and Devin to get their asses torn asunder. HOW YOU DOIN'?!? :yoshi


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

noodle, cheese doodle

boot sandwich, 

wtf is this garbage


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Well the crowd seemed to love what Steph did. It was justified because well Charlotte in kayfabe was disgusting. And tbh Charlotte is a shitty champ sorry.


If your fav ever becomes anything other than enhancement talent and manages to secure a title run then we can compare.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

How ya doing?!


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

'Ol Meth Eyes babbling... apparently he has new material tonight...
Hey let's name cheeses... awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What about swiss cheese and provolone? The two best kinds of cheese out there.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

These guys are so over it makes me weep with joy.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cass and Enzo here to save the show.... and their talking about cheese :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JamJamGigolo said:


> I don't think Primo and Epico should ever wrestle again. I just want to learn more about Puerto Rico, I love those segments. Just let them do that for a year or two, the tag division is crowded anyways.


Top: Nuyoricans
Bottom: Boricuas


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Enzo so much haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, Enzo and Cass are the best of RAW right now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

bmp487 said:


> Why the fuck would Steph punk out her women's champ like that? Telling her off is one thing, but to get up in her face, bark on her, and make her look like a weakling... good job putting over your women's division, Steph.


To be fair, Charlotte didn't exactly look like she was shying away. She stayed in Steph's face.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Same guy who writes Big Cass shit is the same guy who wrote Roman's Cheesy shit, Good on Cass for being able to deliver it though.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Enzo is life.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How can you not like these guys?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Enzo and Cass saving the show. Anyone that says they aren't over or aren't good are fuckwits.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Enzo making me want some Linguine and Clams all of a sudden.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Enzo taking about? :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I just remebered, Corbin vs Ziggler is on tonight for the 47th time :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo and Cass are so damn formulaic.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Honestly... I can't wait until Enzo and Cass break up, because I want to see Enzo do big things in singles.

I wish Enzo was a little bigger, he's like this generations Razor Ramon.


I should clarify that I do very much enjoy them as a tag as well. They've got that introduction like the NAO.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SAWFT!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This match was booked on Smackdown so I guess is gonna last at least 2 commercial breaks.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

How you doin is the new What chant.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Forget World of Warcraft, and the Warcraft movie.

I want the Warcraft RTS back.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wouldnt have minded an oldschool ecw bubba promo as a response,


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Okayyy. Im Black and live in urban area and even i was confused as to what Enzo was saying.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cipher said:


> A FAN joke? I hated that site.


What? No, my reaction to what he said.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im just not into them. i'm sorry


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Why do you ppl hide behind oh shucks Raw is shit I Am so surprised. YOu know its going to be shit Infact your betting on it. So you can bitch about it. I mean seriousley why bitch about something then watch it lol, I Don't get it. I am enjoying Raw today. if I Diddnt I wouldent watch end of.


we are questioning why we are watching it. not hiding behind anything. I moan about it because I want to like it, i don't bitch and moan every monday night either this has been a particularly dreadful episode, nothing of note has happened nothing. Just saying.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> To be fair, Charlotte didn't exactly look like she was shying away. She stayed in Steph's face.


And unless memory fails me, it was Steph who walked away so it didn't make Charlotte look too bad.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HBK or Brock is probably the golden standards for this in wrestling but Enzo has the oddest voice coming out of body result I think ive seen since Low Ki.

edit: not taking a shot though I think the deep gravley mob boss voice helps Enzo stand out.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The announcers are too loud for a crowd this quiet. It's like if there were shouty announcers at golf tournaments.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Enzo and Cass and they're over, but crowd still don't know who to react to their chessy sense of humor. I love it.


----------



## TNAvsWWE (May 10, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


>


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Looks like Cena's ego has outgrown the US title. It's either the IC or the new WHC.


IC please. He's never owned it. Miz/Cena in 2016 could be a classic.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunder lead by 13. Thunder shooting 39%, Warriors shooting 29%.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Okayyy. Im Black and live in urban area and even i was confused as to what Enzo was saying.


Yeah he lost me toward the end with the muscles marinara thing. Lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Cody Rhodes basically said she is sleeping with one, maybe 2 of the writers currently
> 
> Dana Brooke that is




Wouldn't surprise me at all and I don't doubt it. She outright isn't good enough to be receiving the exposure she is. She's clearly bringing someone backstage to nirvana.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> How can you not like these guys?


I'm kinda eh on them.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Top: Nuyoricans
> Bottom: Boricuas


I have no idea what either of those words mean, but I must go there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> And unless memory fails me, it was Steph who walked away so it didn't make Charlotte look too bad.


Yeah. It wasn't terrible.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love me some Jane Krakowski.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Thunder lead by 13. Thunder shooting 39%, Warriors shooting 29%.


Warriors got them right where they want them


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

can people stop quoting 3ku please, sadly the ignore list doesn't take care of that problem


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> And unless memory fails me, it was Steph who walked away so it didn't make Charlotte look too bad.


What you mean after STeph nearly made Charlotte cry lol? I don't think the fact she stood their and said nothing in response, says much.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> Why the fuck would Steph punk out her women's champ like that? Telling her off is one thing, but to get up in her face, bark on her, and make her look like a weakling... good job putting over your women's division, Steph.


before the night is over this on Steph


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More boring tag matches..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> can people stop quoting 3ku please, sadly the ignore list doesn't take care of that problem




I'm sorry the truth hurts, but I Am entitled to my opinion, thank you.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooo - steph is crazy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie really gave it to Charlotte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all and I don't doubt it. She outright isn't good enough to be receiving the exposure she is. She's clearly bringing someone backstage to nirvana.


Dana Brooke doesn't listen to Nirvana, she hangs out with Ziggler and listens to shit like FireHouse.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Charlotte should have attacked Steph or should attack steph. i dont have a problem with that.

I'd rather they do something with Renee in that same fashion


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah. It wasn't terrible.


Of course it was terrible. I felt uncomfortable, like my private space was invaded by Steph, just watchin that. 

At least Charlotte should have said: I already made my dad cry and I´ll make yours cry.....at your funeral, if you don´t back off in the next five seconds.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Bubba Ray sounds like Paul Heyman when he yells in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev seems to be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bubba! :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Warriors back within 4 :chefcurry


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match has been pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

OMg! He lost a tooth!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty sure Devon just lost a tooth


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope they don't save Cena for the end, because after his return, I'm gonna have to quit this dismal RAW and get some sleep.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Dana Brooke doesn't listen to Nirvana, she hangs out with Ziggler and listens to shit like FireHouse.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If they allowed Bubba to talk like Bubba can, it could be a classic feud.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I forgot how kinda bad Enzo is in the ring.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Legit question: have the Dudleys even won a match since they came back?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dudleys have given up.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Of course it was terrible. I felt uncomfortable, like my private space was invaded by Steph, just watchin that.
> 
> At least Charlotte should have said: I already made my dad cry and I´ll make yours cry.....at your funeral, if you don´t back off in the next five seconds.


Sure, but I'm saying it's not like Charlotte started crying or anything.She didn't run away just because Steph told her off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice, meaningless match, bros!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are wasting some time tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dean in the background like "kill me plz".


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Crowd lit the fuck up here when Enzo and Cas came out. Biggest pop of the night by far.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like how Cesaro has to wear a shitty suit because his gimmick is ripping off his suit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Warriors cut the Thunder lead to 4.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dean Ambrose saying Canadians can't be trusted. :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose with the anti-Canadian banter :lol


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Don't trust Kevin Owens"

"Good point, he's Canadian"

Lmao....us shifty ass Canadians lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is confused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Remind me again why the Dudleys returned to WWE? They've been booked awful since coming back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Great segment that was!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Cesaro and Dean burying Canada.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Plus he's Canadian :ambrose4


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

God Bless John Cena


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena returns next? Finger waits on the mute button.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHA! Good segment. I haven't enjoyed Dean that much since 2014. SERIOUSLY?! All three guys had good chemistry! Especially Ambrose/Cesaro!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles coming out to start a feud with Cena wouldn't save the show, but it would help make it a lot better.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dudley boys just hear to pad their bank accounts and retire and do nothing in the near future. Respect


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Seth episode of 24 should be good.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> lol Cesaro and Dean burying Canada.


Only thing they missed was sticking the Canadian flag up their noses.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, that was an awesome short little segment. They all played off each other well.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Could we maybe keep Cena off TV for the 9 months?

Btw, the more I see this stuff about WWE 24 about Rollins journey, the more I'm convinced they totally fucked up his return by not making him face. 

God this company is so out of touch. Like seriously, the chance to make Rollins a mega face. He gets cheered anyways, and now you had the sympathy return card to play as well.

Such a missed opportunity.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Out of curiosity.. What did Seth redesign exactly?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The reddit insider that eventually went kamikaze after inadvertently exposing himself stated that the IWC wou like doing love what Cena was doing upon his return. Unless that comment was tongue in cheek and sarcastic, this could be interesting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who is left for Cena to feud with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MM10 said:


> Styles coming out to start a feud with Cena wouldn't save the show, but it would help make it a lot better.


Not happening for another five minutes. Not HT yet in the NBA game. :grin2:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Remind me again why the Dudleys returned to WWE? They've been booked awful since coming back.


They where great initially and will be good at putting people over going forward as long as they do not face Enzo & Cass for too long. I would kill to see Bully Ray go for a singles title though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its time - its time - its time for

BIG MATCH JOHN :cena5


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nice Cena is next so I don't have to worry about watching RAW anymore after he comes out  I've missed Cena


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Only thing they missed was sticking the Canadian flag up their noses.


lol. Just like Jericho and Brazil.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Dean Ambrose apparently doesn't like Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

In a blink of an eye the Thunder back up by double digits.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I hope if AJ does have to feud with Cena it's a quick one. AJ can do the quick job and move on to something more meaningful. I just don't want to see the full on burial.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So Cena's up next to waste another 20+mins fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm expecting Cena to get his biggest boos to date.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Something about these Lil' Sweet commercials just seem wrong after Prince's death...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck! I forgot the Rollins thing is tonight. Damn. Watch the GOAT, or get sleep for work in the morning: Life's tough decisions.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you are TARZAN, muthafucka!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hopefully Golden State lose. My boy Steven Adams needs a NBA Finals berth. Thunder up by 11.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Things are about to get interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Arthurgos said:


> They where great initially and will be good at putting people over going forward as long as they do not face Enzo & Cass for too long. I would kill to see Bully Ray go for a singles title though.


They need to let Bubba talk. Even if they job every time, it would make the feuds so much better and the wins of the other team more meaningful. Dudleyz had some classics with another E&C before. :grin2:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, Cena time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple Dough :cena


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I'm fucking over him already! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With the Ellen shorts...lol!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

JOHNNY BOY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They changed his shirt. :lol

Not as big of an ovation as I was hoping for, though considering how long he was gone.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The moment we have all been waiting for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*hears Cena's music* Changes channel.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Can Cena retire already?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Haha now there is a long break in the NBA game. Still 2.52 till halftime. Poor Cena.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Guy in the greens expression hahaha. Me too buddy...me too...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm expecting Cena to get his biggest boos to date.


Not yet, but in the next week or two.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't miss Cena a little bit. Good for the guy because he is recovered though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The real GUY is back:mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

John Cena rocks


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:cena5 BIG MATCH JAWN IS BACK!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sure could go for a Pabst all of a sudden.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can you imagine the epic-ness if he were to turn heel on memorial day?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Out of curiosity.. What did Seth redesign exactly?


His tights and t-shirt? He also got rid of the blonde streak in his hair.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Not a single "John Cena suck chant". Looks like the fans missed john Cena.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Huge let down his new t-shirt.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm more interested in seeing who interrupts Cena.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The man of the hour,

The tower of power,

Too Sweet to be Sour... :cena

Oh and the man who can clearly be seen by Pabst Blue Ribbon, lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Out of curiosity.. What did Seth redesign exactly?


Uhhhh..........his hair?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kinda nice to see Big Match Jhon. He's looking awfully serious though, kinda weirding me out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Haha now there is a long break in the NBA game. Still 2.52 till halftime. Poor Cena.


I think they are literally making him wait!
:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is alive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That cartoon Cena looks nothing like him


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im geniunelly happy to see Cena. I mean it really showed without his star power. WWE is shit. The Boos still their tho :lol. Their he is using the Memorial rub.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Seth got a bigger reaction last week, but I'm glad Cena is back.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Every time I see Cena I can't get the Rock's "You can't Shhheeee mee" goon voice out of my head.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ha. After so much of Roman's awful shit im actually glad John is back. He gets stale boos which is a lot different than we dont want you boos.

Come on out AJ!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5
:cena5
:cena5
:cena5
:cena5


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cena doesn't look happy.... heel turn? heel turn? please :mark:

EDIT

Nevermind crappy boring speech about 'merica fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why are they booing this man ? He's a legend


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

I really didn't like how much the commentary were teasing potential tag team breakups due to the brand split. Just no WWE.....No! :deanfpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh god......


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's kinda weird seeing him back on tv.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Out of curiosity.. What did Seth redesign exactly?


His ring gear, duh. :lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cena daring people to boo him right now lol.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Imagine if the Russians did a promo like Cena is doing; the US cable news channels would have their hair on fire denouncing the clear act of aggression against America.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena Rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, use troops as a way to get cheers. Same old shit already.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a better example of how bad WWE is than Enzo/Cass v Dudleys? Its awful, you take one of the GOAT tag teams and just have them get crushed every single week. Its awful.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me I have not missed this shit from this stupid pandering cunt.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Ah, another empty USA-ultra-patriotic speech. I missed you, Cena.

Fucking cunt.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena choking up?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice words from The Legend.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey John, where were you when Rusev was bashing America?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Weak response... but no Cena sucks chant for once. Reigns has reminded of what Luger-suck is like.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

B-b-big match Jawn! :cena3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Orton should be doing this memorial day's speech. The ultimate heel move. :Korton


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Cena mentions Memorial Day and says "I am very grateful to be back home"... Hey dickhead, trying to give yourself pseudo-Valor is simply wrong.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shit was there another terrorist attack, now I have to switch to CNN. Bye Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You can feel the emotion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The doctor of thuganomics !


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I tried to give john a chance I did... but this shit sucks and has nothing to do with wrestling.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok you can stop now John.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

typical boring Cena promo

same shit every time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What I wouldn't do for Muhammad Hussan right now....


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously what is Cena's obsession with Murica???


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If Cena turns heel and starts bashing the US, I'd fucking die right now.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

What the fuck. This is so fucking lame.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Pandering, pandering, pandering.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Freedom let him recover from injury? lolwat?


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know how long Cena was gone for? Like when was the last time he was on Raw before tonight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> Orton should be doing this memorial day's speech. The ultimate heel move.


:lmao Brilliant!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Really Cena? REALLY


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd loves Cena!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So Cena is back home. Guys he wasn´t injured. He was kidnapped by ISIS. Is Muhammad Hassan coming back.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Remember how many jokes were made about WWE indian fans and how "stupid" they are?

Well, just watch how Cena can easily works these crowds.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know how long Cena was gone for? Like when was the last time he was on Raw before tonight?


January I think


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE seems pretty empty these days.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Question for my non-American friends here...

Just curious, do fans of wrestling organization outside of the U.S., chant their country's name?

Has their been a Japan chant in NJPW?

A Scotland or UK chant in ICW...

A Mexico chant in CMLL or AAA?

My inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cena doing a Murica speech. Well this is totally unexpected.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Iron Sheik will interrupt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

He really wearing those Ellen shorts :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MutaScale said:


> Every time I see Cena I can't get the Rock's "You can't Shhheeee mee" goon voice out of my head.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FitChi said:


> Imagine if the Russians did a promo like Cena is doing; the US cable news channels would have their hair on fire denouncing the clear act of aggression against America.


It's funny you mention that, but you're 100% wrong, American news stations would be covering the next Hollywood starlet gone mad or whatever other social media tripe is hot at the moment. Just like they always do.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, big match Jawn you belong! Cena v AJ leggo


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Motherfucker no one has even been talking about you, why are you yelling at ghosts


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You'll never get a promo like this from Roman. Ever. Guy can't speak for longer than 60 seconds but he's supposed to fill the spot Cena, Rock, Hogan and Austin did.



Jesus H Christ :lol Just typing that feels wrong.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks John Cena for that speech because now I understand why most of Europe, the Middle East and Asia hate Americans...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Never give up !


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hate Cena, but that was a great promo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

You tell 'em JAWN, bury these up and coming jobbers.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

NOw I remember why I hated Cena :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OH [email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#&%$%&%$&^$%&^


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy fuck


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AJ AJ AJ JSsijfdnhkbvgfhbkjbvfkfljbfdljbfdjb ABSDFUJHBFDFEFGHGOJMHGFNIKBFNGV


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh shit!!!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What I wouldn't do for Muhammad Hussan right now....


Imagine if this had hit...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So all the idiots saying they missed Cena remember why they hated him now? Yes? Good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I fucking knew it was gonna be AJ


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep he's definitely back folks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ in the house!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Styles getting buried by Cena.

Who'd have think it.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I like aj and cena but didn't wanna see this.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay, AJ gets to be buried now. Go away Cena.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

They don't want none!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ gonna be taking another L...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Aj continues his losing streak


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here we go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wwetakerrocks said:


> Yep, use troops as a way to get cheers. Same old shit already.


Its Cena....WWE even uses sick kids in an attempt to get that fucker cheered


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:bean
You say this every 5 years 
Stahp it Jawn.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Shit was there another terrorist attack, now I have to switch to CNN. Bye Raw.


Cena's speech did feel like it was pulled out of 2004-06


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Super Cena to bury AJ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Finally something good ! AJ & Cena !
@Phenomenal One here you go !


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noooooooo now he's got to lose to Cena too. KEEP AJ AWAY FROM THIS SHIT.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, god no. 4 PPV losses in a row for AJ.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh shit. Let them wrestle.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

god aj sucks.. shit music...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr. TNA vs Mr. WWE!!!! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet?!?! This is as close as we'll get to Sting/Taker!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I WILL PUT OVER NO MAN IN MY CAREER!!! I WILL LEAVE MY LAST MATCH MAKING THE TOP TEN ROSTER MEMBERS TAP OUT IN A GAUNTLET MATCH!!!!
:cena


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They may as well turn Styles heel. They killed him with that Reigns feud.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AJ's PPV win/loss record is going to be absolutely abysmal after this feud :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince pays AJ a truckload just so he can job him out to Reigns and Cena :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Great match, cena raises ajs arm after he beats him


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So did Cena effectively say That ll the new talent is going to be buried through me? Looks like it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Aren't Styles and Cena about the same age?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 burial


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is awesome sorry AJ but if you have a match with Cena, gotta root for Cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TNA's franchise player vs. WWE's franchise player since 2005 = :ellen


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> It's funny you mention that, but you're 100% wrong, American news stations would be covering the next Hollywood starlet gone mad or whatever other social media tripe is hot at the moment.


The American news propaganda would go all-in if Trump or Hillary mentioned it at a rally...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come Styles & Cena vs The Club


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bring back memories when I was a Bleacher Report addict and the usual "Why John Cena vs AJ Styles should happen" articles.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> You'll never get a promo like this from Roman. Ever. Guy can't speak for longer than 60 seconds but he's supposed to fill the spot Cena, Rock, Hogan and Austin did.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H Christ :lol Just typing that feels wrong.


Yeah, Roman wouldn't spend 10 minutes talking about how great America is. And neither would Austin or the Rock.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Those two "superfan" cunts in the front row are pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Pray for ya boy styles.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, now this is a matchup we dreamed about for years. 

But damn, this crowd sucks.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"The future has to get past me"

>38 year old man walks out :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Finally something good ! AJ & Cena !


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles has lost his mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cena vs Styles is happening :mark:

What a moment.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

TNA VS WWE


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If nothing else, the match between these two should be a classic.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is anyone going to say anything?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow this crowd :O


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ set to lose more matches.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Damn it. I knew an AJ burial was up next after all the jobbing he's been doing.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MR. TNA in the same ring as Cena.

This is the real dream match right here!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Vince pays AJ a truckload just so he can job him out to Reigns and Cena


If it fattens his bank account


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Burrettooo Kaarrabbuu!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns should interrupt this fan chant. :reigns2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I can dig this.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena/Styles could be good tho


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like AJ is going to lose 3 straight feuds.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn that STyles Cena pop!!! Huge


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Why did the fans suddenly break out into opposing "Tastes Great" "Less Filling" chants?


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Cena doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as AJ Styles.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Loudest ive heard an arena since the initial Shane pop .


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is big time. AJ has the Aura. Cena has the star power. Both the men of their companies. Amazing segment even if they dont say a word.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So it is appears that I'm the only one that don't care about this. The crowd love it at least and I'm just one guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I think we have our WrestleMania Main Event!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a cool moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Laughing my ass off at people expecting Cena to not do a Murica speach on Memorial Day.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Molten Poop. New era must be the TV-Y7 Era.





T0M said:


> Those two "superfan" cunts in the front row are pissing me the fuck off.


Me too


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully Cena confirms that AJ deserves to be here and takes him out for pizza and pop after their match.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Yup. Prepare to job, AJ.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Are they gonna say anything or just let the fucking crowd chant for the rest of the night? This is fucking retarded.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Vince hears this and drools thinking the crowds hot for this upcoming burial


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ still more over than Roman. :bryanlol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, crowd are finally alive. That was pretty cool :clap


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This should be a summerslam or Wrestlemania match not some B-ppv.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't even care if AJ Styles wins the feud.

THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME

Finally, it's happening. AJ Styles vs John Cena. The face of TNA vs The face of WWE. A dream match finally becoming a reality.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Great, they used half of halftime to just stand there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For a rather dull Raw, this is fucking awesome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is unbelievable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

:serious:Like him or hate him, Big Match John is back and the crowd is by far louder than it has been in sometime.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Waiting for someone to bring up Make a Wish.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Loving the fact that its all the older blokes shouting for AJ while Cena, stereotypically has all the women and all the kids shouting for him.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I think we have our WrestleMania Main Event!!!!!
> 
> :mark:


Cena wins the WHC title. AJ wins the rumble and gets his moment at next year's wm


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Looks like AJ is going to lose 3 straight feuds.


Exactly. Damn man, after his booking lately the last thing he needs is to be another Cena victim.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena gets to the arena before the production trucks?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah, Roman wouldn't spend 10 minutes talking about how great America is. And neither would Austin or the Rock.


You're right, because unlike the aforementioned, he would never be trusted to cut a ten minute promo.



About anything.



Because he can't.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Are they giving AJ the What chants? Really?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Styles to start suckling at Cena's teat, :lol


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Am I the only person who cannot stand the What Chant?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy what is this? A dueling chant with Cena involved not all about him?? Did it really take AJ Styles to make that happen?
:dylan


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Aj you should have stayed in New Japan you deserve better than being buried by 2 guys far less talented than you


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This crowd is awful.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i hate this 'AJ respects everyone' thing they do


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

AJ getting fed to Cena next then.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, this crowd is bi-polar. Can go from pretty decent to absolute dogshit in the blink of an eye.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This should be a summerslam or Wrestlemania match not some B-ppv.


For the title


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This stupid ass crowd chanting "what"!?


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

*SPOILER ALERT:* 
Huge SummerSlam match announcement imminent


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles is a Great guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow man, that was fucking something.

Big match John is back, like him or not, and its Mr. WWE v Me. TNA right now.

:yes


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> This should be a summerslam or Wrestlemania match not some B-ppv.


Money in the Bank has been bigger than Survivor Series and i would put it on par with Summerslam. Even though it had a hickup when they started doing two of the matches, a PPV that will always be good to watch.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

sorry but those dual chants were piped in..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And fuckery


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look the two jobbers are here


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet......give us Balor PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

It sucks because Styles is gonna be Cena's pre dinner appetizer nefore the Chicken Parmesan.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

God dammit are you kidding me, why do we need these two to be involved?


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Of course...Vince has to make this all about Cena and add in some dick riding.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, now I'm marking out. Didn't see this coming. Interesting to see where it goes. Matches should be incredible.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like we going have a tag team main event tonight. :teddy :long


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

john Cena is gonna turn heel.


Edit: OK nevermind.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know how people get excited for this. They set themselves up for failure.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena AJ tag team would be dope


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AJ & Cena v. Anderson & Gallows ? I can dig it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus is angry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmmmm this just got interesting.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Get these geeks gone. To think people were excited about them debuting.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Burreewettrooo Kaarrruuubboo.

It's Reeeeeaaalllll.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my god the what chant is soooo retarded


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The Club!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> You're right, because unlike the aforementioned, he would never be trusted to cut a ten minute promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody can do 10 minute promos on a regular basis. Seth was also a victim of this. Remember how everyone was complaining about him?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heel turn holy shit


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuck yea!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wait what ???? An AJ heel turn :O


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

YES AJ! YES! YES! YES!

I JUST WENT FROM SIX TO MIDNIGHT!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That actually made me smile.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol why didn't AJ turn heel to win the title.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha.

Their next burial incoming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles turned on ol gullable John :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok i can dig this


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

AJ turned on Cena! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AHHAHAHHAH!

honestly didnt expect this


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh, fuck off.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn they turned AJ Styles heel. I don't get it, not one bit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swerve City!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WELL COLOR ME SURPRISED


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Aj styles heel turn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SWERVE. Now Cena gets to go over all of them:lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Time to team Cena up with Roman so that can try and get each other over.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Smh What they should've done to Roman.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amazing, now Cena has a reason to bury AJ. Guess who idea is this. :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

fuck, that sucked!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really Cole, I don't think this was worthy of a "For the love of God!!!"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't see that coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Brilliant, Styles is going to get fucking buried by this cunt then.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHATTT


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

YES OMG!!! BULLET CLUB 4 4 LIFE


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Heel turn


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:drose glorious.

Didn't see that swerve coming. Unfortunately, all will fall to Cena in the end.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Shit they got us hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

God damn it. Vince is such an idiot.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I am Marking the fuck out right now holy shit.

The Club beating down Cena.

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

WWE hates AJ getting the biggest face pop in the company. Fucking idiots.

*Wrong guy turned.*


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

John Cena and stables... uhm...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Styles going to get buried tho.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Awesome! Turning on Cena is unpredictable. Styles better as heel I think. Like they were ever gonna turn Cena heel ever haha.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AJ turns heel BY GAWD !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I just don't know.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They got me. They fucking got me.

Did not expect that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BIZ CLIZ, BAYBAY!

And :mark: at the the brief "BUL-LET CLUB!" chants too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least they were smart enough to save this for halftime.


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Dear Michael Cole:

2 people do not make a "Club"... A couple, yes. A club, not so much.

Thanks!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love the turn but this crowd is absolute shit. It would have been 100x better in front of a real crowd.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

AJ back at it again with the stiff punches.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

To little too late


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Bullet Club!!!!!!

You never saw it coming!!!!

Bone Soldiers 4 Life.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

From the bottom of my heart thank you so much Aj


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol why didn't AJ turn heel to win the title.


That would made so much sense for this company.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

If I ever meet up with that ringside cameraman in person, I'm gonna shove his camera so far up his ass he's gonna need an oral surgeon to find that zoom knob again.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol why didn't AJ turn heel to win the title.


Apparently beating up Cena is more important, at least according to Vince :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Only way this works out is if AJ beats Cena (not clean obviously, but he's gotta win the feud with help) and gets a top heel push. Otherwise, ridiculous.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well looks like AJ will be starring in the Andre the Giant battle royale at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good, now Styles Clash his ass! Btw, not a Cena hater, lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta give props when its due, that was awesome!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I thought this was gonna be a single burial, turns out it's gonna be THREE burials.

Fuck me.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I think this heel turn will be only for this Cena match...after this, I have the feeling that Bálor will debut and the Club will be beating AJ Styles.

I don't care if AJ is the heel, Cena/Styles is still intriguing to me


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol whats with everyone running back and forth tonight


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The kids loved AJ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

FitChi said:


> The American news propaganda would go all-in if Trump or Hillary mentioned it at a rally...


Are we really referring to if a popular Russian wrestler stood in a Russian wrestling ring and said Russia was better? No one would give a shit here, just like no one in Russia gave a shit that John Cena said any of what he did. Hillary's too busy figuring out how to betray the country next and Trump's got minorities to insult.

Perspective here, perspective.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jesus, chill out with the fucking shaky cam!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Small this is awesome chant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So it took AJ to lose to Owens to realize he needed the Club?????:lmao 

Cena's going to provide more forum rage moments when he shits on all 3 of them.:banderas


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

they cant be referring to 40 year old aj styles as the future.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

NWOBULLETCLUB 4LIFE


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bullet Club are the new Wyatts in this feud with Cena. We all know how that ended!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

Just like I thought, may not be completely ready for full time action so why not start off with old fashion beat down


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

This crowd sucks. Now everyone loves Cena? :lol

But then they pop when AJ runs back in every time. And then boo


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Bullet Club style.

You never saw it coming!

Hahahahah,its reeeeal.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Cena will end the club book it!


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta love this heel turn from AJ


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Gee, I wonder how this feud will end.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What is this? ComebacktotheringMania? Seth first and now AJ. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> AJ turned on Cena! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:















what? wrong AJ :curry2


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Someone stop the damn match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JAPAN AJ IS BACK

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This isn't a smart move at all :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't like that they turned heel but if it means he will win against Superman then I am okay with this.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

This is all well and great but you know Cena is just going to destroy the Club anyway. This booking is terrible.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOLLLLLLLLLLL

and he runs back in again


each bullet clubber should take a turn


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That heel turn was so fucking stupid. Logically he would have done it in his feud with Reigns, although I guess folk would complain about Styles turning heel to benefit Reigns so perhaps a wise move from WWE.

Cena gonna bury AJ & The Geeks.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That was dope. Incoming "best of 3" though between AJ and Cena, leading to Summerslam. Hopefully with AJ taking 2 including the final match at Summerslam, and hopefully including a Balor debut.

I think Cena is wise enough to put AJ over here. My prediction:

Match 1(MitB): AJ wins after interference/debut of Balor
Match 2(Battleground): Cena wins, probably clean, with The Club banned from ringside
Match 3(Summerslam): AJ wins clean. No shenanigans, no interference.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot damn, Mr. TNA wants a piece of Mr. WWE.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

From a kayfabe perspective, I don't know who's been a bigger sap in their career, Sting or John Cena.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fuck.

Exactly why I didn't want Styles to come to the E. 

The final chapter in Styles burial comes at MITB, to think how great the Styles thing was going before Extreme Rules, now this. Fuck this shit.

If he loses to Cena I'm gunna be done with this shit again.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I said they may as well turn him heel earlier in the thread and they did. He turned during the Reigns feud and the fans picked up on it despite those on WF who argued otherwise. His reactions never recovered. He and The Club were the CLEAR heels in that Reigns/Uso feud.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is clueless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

And better than all this? It distracts John Cena from Rusev. So Rusev can continue being United States Champion!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*
Cena beaten down by Japanese sympathizers on Freedom Day








*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena's already dead AJ...:crying:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Go pick him up, I knock him down again! AJ getting mad! :lol


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Bone Soldiers!

Hahahahahaha

Just tooooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is officially the worst written RAW in history. Booking so retarded it makes WCW circa 2000 seem like 2 hours of Austin/Vince.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

AJ's gone craaaaaazaaaaaay! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I'M DOING THE WORLD A FAVOR



AHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL at them passing AJ off as the future/new era...hes nearly 40.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

thankgod aj needed that.. His face character was god awful..

still though john cena is going to destroy all 3 of them just like roman did.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A.J. beating Cena like a runaway slave. God bless America. :swanson

And :lol at Gallows telling the refs to pick up Cena's teeth.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Poor Cena


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

third time!

f-ing hilarious


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Gotta give props when its due, that was awesome!


AJ is gonna be tremendous as a heel, because he's that good. But the way they keep taking people the crowd organically likes and going against that is nonsense.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks AJ for coming in to put Roman and Cena over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"Your Welcome world"


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I love heel AJ.

BTW, I guess that ends the speculation of Cena being the final MitB qualifier.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love how absolutely no one in the back gives a shit to help Cena


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Would somebody please pick up his teeth?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is having an amazing run in WWE. This is unreal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This forum is gonna crash when Cena beats AJ.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok that was fucking awesome :laugh: :laugh:



Easily best segment of the night, and tbh quite possibly one of the better done and better received segments of the year. Well done WWE, that was nice.

As much as I disdain Cena at times, this is already bigger/better then AJ's last feud with Roman.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that's the aj styles.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We all know how this feud is going to turn out :sip


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Martins said:


> I thought this was gonna be a single burial, turns out it's gonna be THREE burials.
> 
> Fuck me.


Yup even a blind man can see it coming

Just like he did to the Wyatt Family


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> That was dope. Incoming "best of 3" though between AJ and Cena, leading to Summerslam. Hopefully with AJ taking 2 including the final match at Summerslam, and hopefully including a Balor debut.
> 
> I think Cena is wise enough to put AJ over here. My prediction:
> 
> ...


Not a chance will AJ go over Cena clean. He'll get 1 win due to shenanigans, and lose twice cleanly (one of which will probably be via submission).

:vince


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can wait to hear AJ shoot next week about how he's been busting his ass for all these years without the same opportunities given to him as Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They need to add another guy to the Club , maybe Bobby Roode


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The upcoming decimation of these 3 guys is going to be historic in the John Cena feud lexicon!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooff heel evil AJ.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

That swerve would make Russo proud. :russo


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wait, were they trying to make us love Styles even more by beating the shit out of Cena.

:Seth


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

That's the REAL AJ Styles.

NJPW style.

All we need is a Superkick Party!


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cena's just going to run over all three of them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ with the epic face turn. :mark: Should have done this to Reigns.


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bullet Club are the new Wyatts with this feud with Cena. We all know how this will end.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe they actually turned AJ Styles heel...

They're really gonna kill off how over he is as a face...


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

I half expected Balor to come out for the save.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't mind Balor debuting now if he is the midcard guy for "The Club" and AJ is the main eventer.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

AJ Styles as a heel is hardcore as fuck. The guy is relentless. I loved this heel turn. And I think that in the end, no matter what the result is, AJ Styles will still be fine. He is that good.

Hell, I think that after this feud with Cena, he will turn babyface again when Bálor debuts on the Main Roster and joins the Club and they beat the living shit outta the P1.

Cena/Styles, bring it!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who is against this? AJ was perfect babyface and the crowd was behind him all the time... and we all know, no one wins feud against Cena, especially the fresh one Cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

There first feud will end in a last man standing match... it has to... with much blood!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Cena be on Smackdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Pickup his teeth loool


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Trifektah said:


> Jesus, chill out with the fucking shaky cam!!!!


Personally I think it was thoughtful of Vince to let Michael J Fox play cameraman for the day...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cool for this story but this seems very short sided. Heel side is nice and loaded but the babyface side is razor thin right now. If long term: This pretty much forces the hand for Orton to return babyface and we all know that with exception to the brief time Orton was on fire turning on the authority: babyface Orton is always well behind heel Orton is effort and quality.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Love how absolutely no one in the back gives a shit to help Cena


For a second I thought Roman would come out haha, but nope.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck what else they put out tonight, i could have watched AJ get into kill mode over and over and over again lol.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That was perfect, beats the shit out of a face vs face battle that we have seen too many times with Cena.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

MutaScale said:


> That's the REAL AJ Styles.
> 
> NJPW style.
> 
> All we need is a Superkick Party!


Nah. No thanks. The young bucks are terrible.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Apparently beating up Cena is more important, at least according to Vince :lol :lol


Well that´s something I can at least buy. Mr TNA vs. Mr. WWE. 

What would have been bigger in 1992 Flair vs. Hogan or Sid vs. Warrior for the title?

But now they need to hold back the singles match till WrestleMania. Brand split. No match at Summer Slam. Classic Survivor Series match, Royal Rumble match confrontation. World title singles match at Mania.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

That was awesome. I marked.

Should have been in a smark city though. Brooklyn woul have erupted with Bullet Club chants.

This crowd sucked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Incredible. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737466993599614976


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

/Styles sees Cena wearing "Ellen" shorts
/fucking snaps


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

There are few times where I feel writers can not go wrong. Just saw one. If AJ had teamed with Cena vs The Club that would have ben sweet but having him rejoin The Club and attack Cena was even sweeter. It was a win win situation.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Incredible segment. Still got goosebumps.

Really pray that Cena doesn't beat them like the Nexus but you never know with this company.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that's the aj styles, that's the aj styles, that's the aj styles... how many fuckin times he say that


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I loved that segment and AJ seems much more comfortable character wise as a hell. Yes, we all probably know how this ends but you've got to try and enjoy the good stuff when it actually happens.

A question for those who watch New Japan, how does AJ's in ring work compare when he's a heel compared to when he's a face?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Onyx said:


> That swerve would make Russo proud. :russo


I doubt it. By Russo's track record he thinks swerves aren't supposed to work. This did.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This has been a terrible show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> They need to add another guy to the Club , maybe Bobby Roode


That's a good call. Styles as the leader, they have the tag team, now they need the enforcer. Who better than the master of the Double R spinebuster?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bullet Club and maybe even AJ are done after that. That's going to be hard to recover from.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> AJ is gonna be tremendous as a heel, because he's that good. But the way they keep taking people the crowd organically likes and going against that is nonsense.


Crowds like heels. Crowds like guys who entertain them, whether they are "good" or "bad". The problem is booking heels like fucking punching bags. Give us a strong heel other than Brock Lesnar. 

AJ should be that guy, and The Club should be dominant.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about AJ being heel so soon, but hell, makes for a better dynamic than face vs. face where AJ has to suck Cena's dick on the mic.

That reaction with the dueling chants when AJ first came out, haven't heard that kind of noise in a Raw crowd for ages.

I liked it. Let's see if I still like it by the end of the feud. AJ losing three feuds- Jericho, Reigns and very possibly Cena- would really hurt him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crowd was hot for that.

Like him or not. Big Match John is indeed back and people bloody react to him.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Cool for this story but this seems very short sided. Heel side is nice and loaded but the babyface side is razor thin right now. If long term: This pretty much forces the hand for Orton to return babyface and we all know that with exception to the brief time Orton was on fire turning on the authority: babyface Orton is always well behind heel Orton is effort and quality.


I think this might be a result of them not wanting Balor to go heel, on top of having two lots of top heel factions with one on Raw and the other Smackdown. 



Midnight Rocker said:


> Crowd was hot for that.
> 
> Like him or not. Big Match John is indeed back and people bloody react to him.


People warming up to him as well, not anything near the hate he used to get and with those turning there sights to hate on Roman instead. I honestly think people straight up loved him as US Champ since we got a lot of new with Cena looking to actually enjoy himself more.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look like Cena was about to run for his usual rope bounce before he got clocked by AJ Lee.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

They could have stretched the heel turn a little bit longer, but AJ continually running down to beat the shit of Cena was beautiful to watch considering Cena is about to pull out his super shovel and bury the club so hard, Balor will get released without debuting.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The shovel has been gathering dust for far too damn long. :cena2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wait a minute, isn't Cena facing Nakamura in the upcoming Japan special?

Now he is feuding with The Club.... maybe, just maybe Nakamura is debuting on main roster sooner than we expect.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't think of one good reason to turn AJ heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

bonkertons said:


> Crowds like heels. Crowds like guys who entertain them, whether they are "good" or "bad". The problem is booking heels like fucking punching bags. Give us a strong heel other than Brock Lesnar.
> 
> AJ should be that guy, and The Club should be dominant.


I'm down. I really really hope they don't make AJ a cowardly wuss, he's damn good at being the vicious little pit-bull with a giant chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Nobody can do 10 minute promos on a regular basis. Seth was also a victim of this. Remember how everyone was complaining about him?


Bull.


Rock and Austin frequently carried 10- 15 minute segments weekly on RAW and SD along with DX and Vince. Furthermore, Roman couldn't cut a ten minute promo infrequently, much less on a regular basis, so that's not a defense for him. There's a reason he doesn't talk longer than 60 seconds. If you like him, like him, but don't downplay his predecessors to cushion the blow he isn't in their class when it comes to talking fans into the arena. 


Rollins is irrelevant. He, along with Roman, wouldn't sniff the main event in any other era. They're both midcarders role playing main eventers.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Shocking that the second Charlotte loses Ric, she goes back to getting no reaction at all.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

MutaScale said:


> That was awesome. I marked.
> 
> Should have been in a smark city though. Brooklyn woul have erupted with Bullet Club chants.
> 
> This crowd sucked.


It's Green Bay. Lot of family, and pro Cena here.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd hate to be the act to follow that shit. How the fuck was that not the main event program?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Does Dana really have two writers hitting that? Fugg... I bet it's gushy too.... woooweeeeeee!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> That was dope. Incoming "best of 3" though between AJ and Cena, leading to Summerslam. Hopefully with AJ taking 2 including the final match at Summerslam, and hopefully including a Balor debut.
> 
> I think Cena is wise enough to put AJ over here. My prediction:
> 
> ...


I can't see Balor being a follower like Gallows and Anderson. He seems like a leader and at the very least I can see him aiding Cena in his feud against The Club. Perhaps forming his own "Club" to battle AJ's "Club" down the line.

However in the end I hope you're right and Cena puts over AJ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My two favorite blondes! kada


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> what? wrong AJ :curry2












Never forget.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Not a chance will AJ go over Cena clean. He'll get 1 win due to shenanigans, and lose twice cleanly (one of which will probably be via submission).
> 
> :vince


If Owens can beat him clean, so can AJ. Either way, clean or not, AJ should win the "series". Big John is bulletproof at this point in his career. Losing to AJ doesn't lessen his standing in the company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Am I the only one who is against this? AJ was perfect babyface and the crowd was behind him all the time... and we all know, no one wins feud against Cena, especially the fresh one Cena


the people who are behind him will still be behind him. He's just cooler now is all.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK YEH DANA BROOKE......OH NEVER MIND HERES CHARLOTTE


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> That's a good call. Styles as the leader, they have the tag team, now they need the enforcer. Who better than the master of the Double R spinebuster?


That would be awesome!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> I'm down. I really really hope they don't make AJ a cowardly wuss, he's damn good at being the vicious little pit-bull with a giant chip on his shoulder.


Basically all heels are cowardly in WWE except Brock due to them all being punching bags.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte looks Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't do Styles vs Cena 1 at MITB , do a 6 man tag match save the one on one for Summerslam


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

The greatest day in the history of our sport. Who in their right mind would sympathize with Shawn Sheena?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

AJ is gonna get burried and Cena is going over. No one here will be happy. AJ may be a good heel but he was top 3 over face. dumb stuff folks


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dad get out of my ring. You were never there for me. But hey I always liked your theme so I'm gonna keep the remixed theme.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I missed Dana's old gear, it looked so much better.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The CLUB vs. The COMMUNITY confirmed for SummerSlam.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

"You like cheering for that Vanilla Midget over Roman 'Samoan Adonis' Reigns? FUCK YOU!! I'll turn him heel DAMMIT!" :vince3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kemba said:


> I can't think of one good reason to turn AJ heel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not joking, because in that case Cena can beat the coward heel who betray him. Cena is such a good guy to fight AJ just for competition.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I sense Super Sasha will come to the rescue.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

THAT'S NOT A MICHINOKU DRIVER COLE


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dana Brooke because muscles!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

still too green.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Dana's finisher is fucking awful :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Cool for this story but this seems very short sided.* Heel side is nice and loaded but the babyface side is razor thin right now.* If long term: This pretty much forces the hand for Orton to return babyface and we all know that with exception to the brief time Orton was on fire turning on the authority: babyface Orton is always well behind heel Orton is effort and quality.


I think this is why Dean Ambrose won't be turning heel anytime soon. Now we have loads of heels, and not enough faces when it was the other way around awhile back. If they turned Dean too, there ain't many big faces left...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

well that was short


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This Dana Brooke push is a joke. She's absolutely terrible.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So she doesn't want any part of her dad, but she still comes out the Ric Flair re-mix entry music.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the crowd fell asleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana struggled with her finisher... maybe it's because Natalya is so thick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha return?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Does Dana really have two writers hitting that? Fugg... I bet it's gushy too.... woooweeeeeee!


Thought Dana was dating Ziggler


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

not sure iif Dana messed up by raising her legs early for the sharpshooter, or if spreading them like that is just an instinctive reaction for her when she's on her back


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another great, meaningful match tonight.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BECKY <3


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> Yup even a blind man can see it coming
> 
> *Just like he did to the Wyatt Family*


Cena: "Vince, gimme Wyatt Family for my return night."

Vince: "No, they're mostly injured. Here are 3 random indie guys we signed on (points at the Bullet Club)."

Cena: "Ok, so you guys will be my Wyatt Family # 2"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


>


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

The segment itself, I have nothing against; as much as I question the decision to turn Styles heel, I know he's damn good at playing one and the beatdown was great, Cena got the piss beaten out of him and Styles shouting all that stuff made it look that more intense.

I just can't be excited for any of this stuff because I know the feud will be poorly handled and the match will end with Cena winning for no logical reason. It's always like this.

And even IF by any chance Cena doesn't win, AJ will go on to Midcard Hell or job to Reigns again.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bex :done


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Man that match was long as frick


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky fans rejoice.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Becky Bay Bay!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

We sure this Dana only banging two writers?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky got on Raw 

:mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

If there ever was a time for Bayley it would have been there.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Russell Westbrook is so awesome that I might lowkey root against the Cavs in the finals. And I'm from Cleveland.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

It's nice that Natalya is being so helpful to her fellow wrestlers. 
Moving into the positions that they're going to put her into anyway.

Christ, what awful selling from here. She is literally moving before she gets touched.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmfao, please welcome my guest: Dolph Ziggler *crickets*


----------



## FitChi (Mar 26, 2016)

Wonder if Jo Jo will ask Dolf about his brother murdering that guy...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least we get to see Becky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I agree rather HEel STyles v Face Cena. Beats the shit out of Face Styles v Face Cena. Obviousley STyles turning was needed, to create the feud. Of course this means Orton well be forced to be babyface. But atm you got Roman and Rollins both being booed. PPl going apeshit for styles and cena, then bang! Swerve love it. But Orton is better as a heel.

ETA: OH god Becky


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

BECKY BALBO- really? Thats all the screen time they're gonna give Becky? Fuck this company. 

Corbin vs Ziggler as main event? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> My two favorite blondes! kada


You must really hate blondes then.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL @ those who thought Sasha was coming out. They got the Irish Lass jobber instead.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I'm doing the world a favor!" ~ AJ Styles. Quote of the year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

End this Ziggler/Corbin stuff


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jojo can put me in a headscissors.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

1005 holds....really?!?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

subtle network product placement in a promo


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Dolph, a superkick is not a technical wrestling move.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for Corbin to move on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Why the hell would you put Dana's banging body in gear that The Fabulous Moolah would wear? :westbrook3

Oh well, at least she squashed Nattie and is allowed to keep her sitdown fireman's carry slam from NXT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This goof said arm bar like 3 times. :lol:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Warriors cut the deficit to 3 :chefcurry


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> It's nice that Natalya is being so helpful to her fellow wrestlers.
> Moving into the positions that they're going to put her into anyway.
> 
> Christ, what awful selling from here. She is literally moving before she gets touched.


Yeah I noticed she raised her leg so Dana could grab it for the pin. :lol:

Oh and Dana is clearly fucking one of the writers.


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards (May 15, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Cool for this story but this seems very short sided. Heel side is nice and loaded but the babyface side is razor thin right now. If long term: This pretty much forces the hand for Orton to return babyface and we all know that with exception to the brief time Orton was on fire turning on the authority: babyface Orton is always well behind heel Orton is effort and quality.



Depends when Bray returns. He's a face or at least tweener now. Agree with Orton being a better heel than face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I swear RAW needs to start playing this music inbetween segments. 

https://youtu.be/qKK30RUy4UM?t=2m6s

The show is feeling so much like Nitro these days.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please end Ziggler/Corbin. Please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, Corbin wins and hopefully moves on to feud with someone else.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Russell Westbrook is so awesome that I might lowkey root against the Cavs in the finals. And I'm from Cleveland.




Don't count your chickens before they hatch lol. It's a three point game.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Don't do Styles vs Cena 1 at MITB , do a 6 man tag match save the one on one for Summerslam


But how would they get through Fillerground?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't turned on Ziggler like the rest of you but man, that promo was just awful.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

1 of the worst Raw's Ever. Not even remotely trying to be comical.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

manstis1804 said:


> Russell Westbrook is so awesome that I might lowkey root against the Cavs in the finals. And I'm from Cleveland.


He's not the scorer Allen Iverson was but man he plays with similar heart. Will fight you up to the last minute and make or miss he will try to make his team plays time and time again. Comes right at guys win or lose.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't want your help to win the WWE WHC but I want it to beat Cena. OK.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Go Thunder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Natecore said:


> You must really hate blondes then.


My two favorite blondes in WWE.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Womens wrestling gets five minute segments per week. 90% of that is a match. What more do you expect Becky to get? She got fine enough screen time, in a limited segment. I mean what more are you expecting, she comes out causes a DQ Finish, stares down Charlotte bla bla bla Charlotte Becky MITB.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

About time Becky got involved seeing as her and Dana were in the middle of a feud.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

when WWE wants to put over a moveset the guy for the work is Dolph Ziggler.

Kinda a curse.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Don't count your chickens before they hatch lol. It's a three point game.


Oh I'm not. Just in that scenario.

Really want OKC to win though because the Cavs get homecourt, I think it's gonna be difference maker in the Finals.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Future endeavor Ziggler, please.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wait...I thought Ziggler/Corbin feud ended a month ago?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kemba said:


> It is time for Corbin to move on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To a future endeavor!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Stole his gimmick and his promo ability. Poor Ziggler. Well, he´ll always have the emotional world title win. Realest one since Christian and Foley.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Why Ziggler ripping off Chris Jericho circa 1997?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I wonder if this means the Balor Club will be Balor, Nakamura and Hideo.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

It pays to have your father being a flair, or to be extra flirty with WWE writers....


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

that heel turn got real fucking silly like halfway through, seriously


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> He's not the scorer Allen Iverson was but man he plays with similar heart. Will fight you up to the last minute and make or miss he will try to make his team plays time and time again. Comes right at guys win or lose.


As a Cavs fan I'm worried about how badly he's going to destroy Kyrie in the finals if that's the matchup.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Cena overcome the odds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey just started watching has cena returned yet?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are Primo and Epico in these vignettes without any protection? What happened to those condoms they were wearing on their heads ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin/Ziggler.

What a fucking Raw..

:ha


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

manstis1804 said:


> But how would they get through Fillerground?


That the problem with rushing things


----------



## Respect (Mar 31, 2016)

This Raw has been boring, but at least we have seen some storyline progression. The Rollins and Reigns part was absolutely awful though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> BECKY BALBO- really? Thats all the screen time they're gonna give Becky? Fuck this company.
> 
> Corbin vs Ziggler as main event? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


If Cena hadn't returned tonight, I would guess Orton returns and attacks Corbin tonight... oh well..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige and Becky should go to LU . I well look forward to seeing Paige on Superstars. Can't have your top diva on the main show, no of course not.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match better be quick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Stole his gimmick and his promo ability. Poor Ziggler. Well, he´ll always have the emotional world title win. Realest one since Christian and Foley.


ummmm...apparently you forgot about the :yes man's WM win.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I think it's basically confirmed now that Owens will win MitB. The case is always better with a heel, so IMO it came down to either Owens or Ambrose winning it and cashing in with a heel turn. Now that AJ has turned though, I don't see Ambrose going babyface anytime soon. IMO Jericho is not championship material at this point and ADR is basically irrelevant. It's Owens.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

I feel like I've seen this match before.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Only thing I give a crap about this Raw was that Bullet Club swerve on Cena.

Everything else nah.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This is rivalry of the year tbh


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Bull.
> 
> 
> Rock and Austin frequently carried 10- 15 minute segments weekly on RAW and SD along with DX and Vince. Furthermore, Roman couldn't cut a ten minute promo infrequently, much less on a regular basis, so that's not a defense for him. There's a reason he doesn't talk longer than 60 seconds. If you like him, like him, but don't downplay his predecessors to cushion the blow he isn't in their class when it comes to talking fans into the arena.
> ...


Well you just said it. Rock and Austin did have segments. WITH OTHER PEOPLE. They never spent 10 minutes,by themselves, talking about how great America is or whatever. That's the point. If a segment went for a long period of time, there were always multiple people involved.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> This goof said arm bar like 3 times. :lol:


That was the joke. You aren't familiar with Jericho's 'Man of 1001 Holds' promo?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> Hey just started watching has cena returned yet?


Yes Styled turned Heel, and beat down Cena.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

HAHAHA yes. Ziggler is awesome for that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was so damn epic lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolph just put in the mouthpiece.

:jr Business is about to pick up.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ziggler heel turn?

How many faces are left :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A DQ = feud is not over


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ziggler is a savage


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was actually awesome.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, don't forget about me!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was the coolest thing Ziggler has ever done!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Dolph just turn heel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WTF was that shit? :aries2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Corbin's hairline retreating like the French in WW2 :mj2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly laughed at Ziggler kicking Corbin in the nards.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i kinda liked that tbh


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That, that was actually clever lol.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

THIS IS WRESTLING!!!!!


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler the new Rick Steiner ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shades of Malenko, great technical wrestling match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That might've been the best thing Ziggler has done since Survivor Series 2014


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Haha that's the coolest thing Ziggler has done in ages.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This goof said arm bar like 3 times. :lol:





DOTL said:


> Why Ziggler ripping off Chris Jericho circa 1997?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was actually funny.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Baw Gawd that man was trying to have a family!!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Del Rio the real champion....


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

that was dumb.. when corbin did it to ziggler he still won... now corbin won again by dq..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya know.. this Ziggler/Corbin feud actually has some pretty good story telling... 

ABOUT DAMN TIME Ziggler is LEGITIMATELY fighting back and not being a fuggin jobber pushover!!!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha ziggler.....my fucking ......


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

That was the smartest booking I've seen in a long time from the WWE.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

well atleast we get more commercials


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ and the club sandwich being sacrificed to the current and then the previous level golden boy directly in a row.










Never change WWE, never change, I need these laughs on Monday Night.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

That was good Ziggles :clap


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Coolest thing Ziggler has done in years.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Am I the only Dolph Ziggler fan on this forum?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Cena still getting best reactions in the entire company.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Dick Kick City!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> THIS IS WRESTLING!!!!!


Since Ziggler's basically done for as a face, I kind of want him to be a REAL WRASSLING heel like that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad that Dolph took up for himself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That Jericho - Malenko feud was so fucking good.

When Malenko unmasks as Ciclope :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why is this feud continuing? Who did Corbin piss off?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Heel AJ is the best AJ.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So how do we get "Roman Over"? Simple take one of the best of today's promo artist aka Seth Rollins and have him say & do NOTHING, while Roman gets to talk. :vince5 #WWELogic #REIGNS-IS-A-FAILURE #WishIwereaMUTE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First A.J. with a swerve and now Zigglypuff. :mase

While Styles' was great, it's great to see Ziggler sport a give-no-fucks edge tonight. Hopefully they keep it at with him like they're doing with Styles.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wasn't let go, Cody Rhodes was. I (Stardust) am still here!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Am I the only Dolph Ziggler fan on this forum?


This is wf, people follow the bandwagon on the daily. I fully expect ziggy to be the favorite of this site by morning.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin will probably get revenge on Main Event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Am I the only Dolph Ziggler fan on this forum?


No, I'm a huge Dolph fan but I've recognized that they've ruined him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This will be Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> AJ and the club sandwich being sacrificed to the current and then the previous level golden boy directly in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gives a fuck who ends up with more pins. These should be some great matches, why not just enjoy them instead of more fucking meaningless tag team crap.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

RODGERS :mark: :mark: :mark:

:rodgers2


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Where is Raw next week? Hopefully in a wrestling city. One that will give AJ a huge pop after that heel turn. 

Now we just need the Young Bucks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Did WWE just decide to make a movie for this promo? Is that possible?

:HA


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

So Miz isn't even gonna loose the belt? They're just gonna take him off the show? ummm k? :aries2

This 6 Man Tag isn't even gonna be 10 minutes fucking long fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jojo is Mexican (Sizes) Dominican (Booty) and German (Eyes) descent


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Last MArine sold over 1 million copies with Miz. There will be a sixth if he flips them like hotcakes again


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> This is wf, people follow the bandwagon on the daily. I fully expect ziggy to be the favorite of this site by morning.


Bingo. We need to start a rumor that someone like jack swagger wrestled for fifteen years in high school gyms to get him over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is such a throwaway Raw. It's unbelievable. And Owens acting like Jerichos' bitch.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

T0M said:


> That Jericho - Malenko feud was so fucking good.
> 
> When Malenko unmasks as Ciclope :mark:


The booking was great in that. Jericho got so much heat beating everyone in the cruiserweight division over and over while ripping Dean to shreds before his matches. It set the table for Dean's comeback perfectly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is Great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jericho still with his chippendales gimmick I see.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JeriKO is $$$
Del Rio needs to be in more comedy segments.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho and KO lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Team Shit Tats. Holy hell.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

Kevin Steen is the highlight of the show. Del Rio is the most boring man in wrestling history.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rip the Jericho and KO bromance :vincecry


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Staying on Raw since the warriors have the lead again which means game over.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is that the Paige tattoo on that old pervert's side?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This Raw has been absolutely non-existent apart from the Cena/Styles segment. Horrendous!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ziggler is still pissed he wasen't with Nikki when she was super hot, like she is now . But I hope they continue with the dont give a shit heel Ziggler. Better then is oh look I such at drop kick


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ratedr4life said:


> Thought Dana was dating Ziggler


When has fidelity ever stopped anyone in this business? :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Where is Raw next week? Hopefully in a wrestling city. One that will give AJ a huge pop after that heel turn.
> 
> Now we just need the Young Bucks.


Young bucks are a poor version of the Usos who suck themselves so please don't bring them to the wwe


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MM10 said:


> Where is Raw next week? Hopefully in a wrestling city. One that will give AJ a huge pop after that heel turn.
> 
> Now we just need* the Young Bucks*.


Uso twins are better as they at least aren't a rip off of DX and NWO gestures with Hardys clothing and no selling


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's French!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho is the best right now.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Careful Del Rio.....you're standing next to two Canadians :ambrose4 :ambrose4


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

I...I enjoyed that..

I am enjoying Raw. I think. 0_0


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Jericho looked like he started to crack up as he walked off camera.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Does Dana really have two writers hitting that? Fugg... I bet it's gushy too.... woooweeeeeee!


Where did you come up with that idea?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, I thought we were getting the 7th qualifying match on Raw?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Del Rio's physique putting current Jericho and Kevin Landscaper to shame :maury 

seriously though I commend Del Rio for the sick shape he is in at forty.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunder choking.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

That was the first time I laughed out loud at a segment in a while. That was great.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Not going to lie i think a heel Jericho/Owens tag team could be gold.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hold up. Ziggler and Corbin are the main event for real?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens will probably walk out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wens2: "I actually have no problem with you, I thought we we're cool."

:tucky at BASED Owens paying respect to the GOAT douchebag heel.

And :lol at Jericho even calling that STUPID IDIOT Ambrose's thumbtacks "STUPID IDIOT thumbtacks".


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> well atleast we get more commercials


I want to make a handbag and a nice pair of shoes out of that fucking Geico alligator. And then burn them. Goddammit I really, really hate Geico and their idiotic fucking commercials. The only good one they ever did was the camel, so of course that's the one they never play. Fuck me. Again.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Uso twins are better as they at least aren't a rip off of DX and NWO gestures with Hardys clothing and no selling


Love how we both brought the same conparison at the same time

Young bucks are trash


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Is that the Paige tattoo on that old pervert's side?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wwetakerrocks said:


> Kevin Steen is the highlight of the show. *Del Rio is the most boring man in wrestling history*.


Swear to god he is a mexican Bob Holly


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wait, I thought we were getting the 7th qualifying match on Raw?


Raw?? Are you mental? This is Saturday night Velocity baby!!!! Hope you ready for an exhilarating tag match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This match is going to be long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Swear to god he is a mexican Bob Holly


Oh my God.

He IS O____O


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

RIP Thunder. Refs and Warriors burying them...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

So did they just abandon that 7th member of the MitB and not even mention it?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens or Ambrose should win MITB, which means Del Rio will win.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice jeans, Deano.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is over in Green Bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dean has a hole in his $2000 designer jeans. THAT LUNATIC!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Jericho looked like he started to crack up as he walked off camera.


Jericho corpsing?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So who interferes revealing that they are the 7th participant? Brock?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Sooo, Cena/AJ and Roman/Rollins for the brand split feuds?

Heaven forbid we have a roster that could sustain two high-caliber feuds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this is just a meaningless match with nothing on the line?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I really wanted to see Bray Wyatt tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sami Zayn still listens to Reel Big Fish.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That flat cap is beginning to bother me. It's up there with Jericho's scarf.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Martins said:


> Oh my God.
> 
> He IS O____O


¿Como te gusto ahora, perro? :wink2:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Recaps.
Six entrances. 
Commercials. 
Crap-ass 6-man tag match fuckery that nobody cares about. 

I guess they're really not counting on much for hour 3's ratings. 

Oh, and the face team will be the ones to turn on each other, not the heel team. I'm calling it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, I've missed most of RAW. Aside from AJ attacking Cena, has anything else significant happened?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It is so obvius when ADR doesn't give a fuck, just like now.


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

MM10 said:


> So who interferes revealing that they are the 7th participant? Brock?


Vince.

"It was me all along" :vince2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro's new entrance is so damn tight. Shame the crowd is deader than shit for everyone, even Owens. :serious:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is talking trash already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What is a Heel said:


> RIP Thunder. Refs and Warriors burying them...


Well when the Warriors are shooting the lights out and you go cold refs or no refs it is over. This isn't a Kings/Lakers 02 situation that was blatant as day and people have come out since with the rigged confirmation. 

Is an interesting thing though: say the Thunder somehow tie this game: would it be in the league's best interest to help augment the new star Curry or assuming James can get by the Thunder do they try to sway it to feed Lebron another ring?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This raw reinforces why im glad i work 2nd shift and dont watch anymore except for the monthly shows my family forces me too


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So no Miz feud, just takung him, Maryse and the IC belt off TV while he films Marine...well I geuss his options for opponents are non existant.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> So did they just abandon that 7th member of the MitB and not even mention it?


Stupid idiots. :lol


----------



## TNAvsWWE (May 10, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Careful Del Rio.....you're standing next to two Canadians :ambrose4 :ambrose4


Jericho's scarf gave me the evil eye


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol is Owens death glaring Cole? hahahahaha. i can't even at that, it's genius.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

2 things 

Is Dean rocking a kneebrace ?

And did they just drop the 7th man or is Wyatt and the Wyatt family gonna wreck sh*t at the end of this match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> So, I've missed most of RAW. Aside from AJ attacking Cena, has anything else significant happened?


Ziggler low blowed Corbin straight away that's about it, Roman and Rollins just stood in silence.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> bonkertons said:
> 
> 
> > So did they just abandon that 7th member of the MitB and not even mention it?
> ...


If they do bail on the 7th man, im wondering if they had planned on it being Orton but they got word that he isnt ready yet.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I watch Jericho and its so obvious that playing a heel would be infinitely more enjoyable than playing face. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Ambrose is over in Green Bay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What show are you watching? :lol

The only guy who got some semblance (and even that is being generous) of a pop was Owens. The crowd was DOA for everyone else.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope that Bray shows up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh man, go Cesaro!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I can hear the air conditioner again, lulz.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> What is a Heel said:
> 
> 
> > RIP Thunder. Refs and Warriors burying them...
> ...


Ive never seen 2 shooters who launch rainbows like curry and thompson.

You cant defend it.

But okc has shown that a bigger disciplined team can eat their asses up.

Regular season win record, still not better than the 96 bulls


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cesaro getting his spots in before dissappearing for the rest of the match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One more thing, Jericho at 45 walking out with a scarf still looks more legit than any of these guys lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ADR walking to the ring with no fucks to give in the world.
Ambrose wearing his non wrestling jeans.
Dana Brooke being undefeated.
The writing resembling baby donkey dicks.
Raw is LSD.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think Del Rio cares about Money in the Bank when he's got aige's booty in the bed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro is on fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ziggler low blowed Corbin straight away that's about it, Roman and Rollins just stood in silence.


If Roman could just stand in silence every week, I'd be a happy man. Seems like a waste of Rollins tho.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fucking cameraman giving me motion sickness. Jesus H.

Speaking of H, he was curiously absent from the 10-bell salute. Thoughts?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Who could possibly care who wins this match? No one gains or loses anything in the 6 man tag format. Just an empty exhibition.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Did he just say "statistical certainty" and then explained that it's statistical uncertainty?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is a good troll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Good backstage segments, a good swerve, storyline progressions, no over exposure, decentr ring work, this has been a REALLY solid RAW.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cole, we don't talk about that match anymore. It's being wiped from my memory


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> If Roman could just stand in silence every week, I'd be a happy man. Seems like a waste of Rollins tho.


Rollins trolled the fans again. Kept holding the mic to his mouth, only to not say anything. Kinda like the Jericho trolljob when he came back years ago.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Stupid idiot chants


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Stupid Idiot" chants

FINALLY A GOOD CHANT !!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jericho: "stupid thumbtacks!" :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"Stupid Idiot" and Mitch are/were more over than 95% of the roster. Absolutely chilling.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is chanting Stupid Idiot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so is the reasoning for this match because all these guys will be in the mitb match? iassume it ends with a free for all and cole screaming about 'this is what it'll be like at mitb!!!'

is there really nothing else, no storyline, no feud, no other match they can or want to do?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

No Miz and Maryse tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just remembered something. Did I miss the "Hatch vault" bit or was that also forgotten about or yet to come? Was it just Cena?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

What happened to the hatch?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crowd was all like....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> I just remembered something. Did I miss the "Hatch vault" bit or was that also forgotten about or yet to come? Was it just Cena?


WWE 2k17 pre-order bonus of having Goldberg so it was nothing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait. Corbin/Ziggler already happened?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, the Thunder are really shitting the bed.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This crowd has been some trash


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"STU-PID IDIOT!" chant. :WOO Good job redeeming yourselves after being dead for each guy's entrance, Green Bay.

And +1 to Bradshaw for name-dropping the late, great Mitch the Potted Plant. 2016-2016, never forget. roud


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> No Miz and Maryse tonight?


They had a promo (taped). Miz is apparently away doing the Marine 5.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid idiot chant made me smile. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tag Ambrose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Ambrose is so bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thunder are gone. Shit transitional play. And Ref is burying them hard. Diddn't adapt. Although ity 8pt or so. Need to bury those 3pters.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Sami is fucking impressive. 

Cameraman on the other hand....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

aw i've got a tear in my eye. Ambrose used to do that to Rollins ....


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

5 minutes left and they go to commercial? WTF is wrong with this fucking company!?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> I just remembered something. Did I miss the "Hatch vault" bit or was that also forgotten about or yet to come? Was it just Cena?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!! IT WAS A CANADIAN EXPLOSION!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why did Shane return?

What did Shane have over Vince's head?

Why did Undertaker do Vince's dirty work?

These are questions that I ask myself when wondering how they plan on writing 3+ hours of Raw with half the roster after the brand split.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the score in the basketball game?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crowd popped for Ambrose the most :nice


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for another commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait. Corbin/Ziggler already happened?


Yep. Ziggler put on his amateur headgear and put in his mouthpiece, then kicked Corbin in the dick. Was hilarious.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> WWE 2k17 pre-order bonus of having Goldberg so it was nothing.


Wasn't he all pissed off at WWE at last I heard?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

all in all... said:


> so is the reasoning for this match because all these guys will be in the mitb match? iassume it ends with a free for all and cole screaming about 'this is what it'll be like at mitb!!!'
> 
> is there really nothing else, no storyline, no feud, no other match they can or want to do?


They could reveal the 7th man for MITB but apparently thats asking to much :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kemba said:


> What is the score in the basketball game?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry lol. Golden State 73-69


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kemba said:


> What is the score in the basketball game?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


66-73 GS leading


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This has been the worst Raw in ages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

If they stretch Styles vs Cena out until Summerslam(which they should - that's a Summerslam caliber match), does anyone think that match will be for the new WHC/Smackdown title? 

If they do introduce a new belt, that seems like the kind of match that would fit the bill.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A heel with a babyface 24/7. Makes sense for this company.

Looks great I'll be watching.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> I just remembered something. Did I miss the "Hatch vault" bit or was that also forgotten about or yet to come? Was it just Cena?


Evidently, it was an announcement for Goldberg.








In WWE 2K17. The video game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is showing that Sami Zayn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait. Corbin/Ziggler already happened?


It sure did, ma'am.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737471705795297281


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is sooooo boring.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins trolled the fans again. Kept holding the mic to his mouth, only to not say anything. Kinda like the Jericho trolljob when he came back years ago.


So WWE is willing to sabotage their own programming just so people will boo Rollins and side with Reigns....

I mean more so....

Awesome.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Wasn't he all pissed off at WWE at last I heard?


Money talks.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Wasn't he all pissed off at WWE at last I heard?


:shrug Money talks

Ninja'd :MAD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Psyched for the seth thing after raw, only on the WWE Networ.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd wasted money tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So WWE is willing to sabotage their own programming just so people will boo Rollins and side Reigns....
> 
> I mean more so....
> 
> Awesome.


And it's still not working.. :lol And sadly it was one of the better segments of the show. Bad show all around.

Hey, it's better than being on TV 40 minutes every week, giving a 20 minute promo every week, AND losing on free TV as often as he did last year. As long as those things aren't happening, anything is better than those things..


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> If they stretch Styles vs Cena out until Summerslam(which they should - that's a Summerslam caliber match), does anyone think that match will be for the new WHC/Smackdown title?
> 
> If they do introduce a new belt, that seems like the kind of match that would fit the bill.


Makes sense. Which means it won't happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This match is sooooo boring.


I forgot to unmute it after the commercials.
:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Ambrose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Suprised the crowd isn't leaving yet tbh


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I think Zayn should use that "Blue Thunder Bomb" as his finish. Crowd always pops for it for some reason. It's very over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose looks like shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't WWE treat the Asylum match the same way they treated Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt and just act like it didn't happen?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Real sports making me realize how much WWE sucks ass.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Ambrose is such a terrible, terrible wrestler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens looks like he gained some weight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Del Rio taking a nap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the strongest Ambrose has looked since The Shield split !


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I hate Ambrose on O


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Ambrose is booked like Cena in this match, he made Owens looks like a geek.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. MITB will come down to LSDean and Owens. Owens probably winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens gets pinned clean.

:ha


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens takes the pin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Wasn't he all pissed off at WWE at last I heard?


It's probably a deal directly with 2K rather than WWE. WWE just has to agree to it, kind like Brock Lesnar in 2012 when he was still part of the UFC, and I think Sting and Warrior as well (before they signed Legend's deals).


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAH OWENS JOBBED TO AMBROSE AND YOU THINKS HE'S GONNA WIN THE MITB? HAHAHA THIS FUCKING COMPANY


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

That was probably one of the most uneventful RAWs in.....a week.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

No Wyatt?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean has been booked very strong lately. It's night and day. He's not even taking much offense anymore. Hrs either winning MITB or getting that secondary babyface push when the brands split.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well that shit show is finally over. If this is a sign of things to come with the brand split, WWE might as well just quit now before they kill themselves.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens gets pinned clean.
> 
> :ha


Owens is most likely winning though so it doesn't matter.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, I thought that Hatch thing saying "en route" right before Raw meant.... En route..... TO... RAW


Stupid me


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a horrible show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean pinned Owens again? Man Owens can't ever get one over on Dean :lol He's like the unbeatable rival for him haha.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Psyched for the seth thing after raw, only on the WWE Networ.


Can't wait to watch that!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rollins show is on WWE Network! Will be better than this shit Raw.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd say it was a successful last hour.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So when is the last participant going to be revealed? Before the PPV or during the PPV as a surprise?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Cena got destroyed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Owens is most likely winning though so it doesn't matter.


He really should win it. This is almost like a pre-cursor to how they book all of the briefcase holders, like morons for some odd reason.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Good finish. MITB will come down to LSDean and Owens. Owens probably winning.


Surprisingly, yes. These guys can go when they are allowed to. But also surprisingly, Ambrose was the worst looking of the bunch. His silly move setups really need to go.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wouldent act like OWens and Ambrose winning MITB is a foregone conclusion. Don't forget about Wyatt. STill have a feeling he may win it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens looks like he gained some weight.


*"Yes."*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio better not win the briefcase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Owens is most likely winning though so it doesn't matter.


I'd say Ambrose is more likely than Owens atm.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well people want Owens to win MITB, better get used to him losing all the time.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jericho is winning MITB


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Actually wasn't a bad RAW. JBL was even almost a little subdued compared to recent weeks. But that ringside cameraman, my God, what halfway house did they kidnap him from.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> Surprisingly, yes. These guys can go when they are allowed to. But also surprisingly, *Ambrose was the worst looking of the bunch.* His silly move setups really need to go.


That's usually the case especially recently.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ledg said:


> So when is the last participant going to be revealed? Before the PPV or during the PPV as a surprise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guessing they are waiting for Bray Wyatt to be cleared from injury, that or they literally have no one planned for it and are just gonna shove someone literally no one cares about into it or are hoping people forget there was supposed to be a 7th guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Owens needs the briefcase. He needs a place to hide his Hot 'N Readys.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Holy what is this? A dueling chant with Cena involved not all about him?? Did it really take AJ Styles to make that happen?
> :dylan


Maybe you should rewatch Rollins/Cena from Summerslam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Cleaner said:


> Surprisingly, yes. These guys can go when they are allowed to. But also surprisingly, Ambrose was the worst looking of the bunch. His silly move setups really need to go.


Yeah. I liked the bounce back clothesline when he first did it. Now it seems so................idk. Phony? Staged? Idk. 


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'd say Ambrose is more likely than Owens atm.


You think so? Only way he's winning is if he uses MITB to turn heel. Which may happen. I just think Owens is the fresher choice and better choice. 

Maybe Owens is about to win and Zayn screws him. Which leads to Owens/Zayn for Battleground and Summerslam.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Guessing they are waiting for Bray Wyatt to be cleared from injury, that or they literally have no one planned for it and are just gonna shove someone literally no one cares about into it or are hoping people forget there was supposed to be a 7th guy.



Because on the whole show nobody mentions it which is strange. Everybody can see the graphic of the MITB match they're 7 participants and neither Steph/Shane or The three goons mention it.

Another thing I was so annoyed by was the structure of the show. Segment>Three Goons>Match>Three Goons and on on. They were showed at least 20 times tonight...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So when they are showing flashbacks like this, what the fuck is going on in the arena??


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Maybe you should rewatch Rollins/Cena from Summerslam.*


*In New York


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> You think so? Only way he's winning is if he uses MITB to turn heel. Which may happen. I just think Owens is the fresher choice and better choice.


I think Ambrose is pretty likely to win JBL kept going on about how it can lead to a shield triple threat for the title.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Maybe you should rewatch Rollins/Cena from Summerslam.


I didn't even get the network for Wrestlemania this year. But I will try to remember that for next time. (Y)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, other than the AJ/Cena segment and the Six Man Tag, the show was pretty dull.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Curry is good...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Cena wins the WHC title. AJ wins the rumble and gets his moment at next year's wm


Gross. AJ better hold that WWE Belt and nothing else.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

The Reigns segment with Rollins was a bit of a strange choice generally, but this show seemed to usually be fairly damp and lax with its segments. Still, at least they put a speech of sorts before it to excuse the following segment of people being indecisive about anything possible.










After a few tag team matches, possibly derailed, AJ Styles teamed up with a bunch of people against Cena, there was interference in a Diva's match, the Gallows thing happened in the middle of the New Day segment early on, and in general it seemed like a bit of a stale affair for most of it. Hopefully they figure that one notable show along these lines is enough, and do not just adapt such a formula to SmackDown, and whatever else.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> You think so? Only way he's winning is if he uses MITB to turn heel. Which may happen. I just think Owens is the fresher choice and better choice.
> 
> Maybe Owens is about to win and Zayn screws him. Which leads to Owens/Zayn for Battleground and Summerslam.


I think kayfabe wise Ambrose has the most momentum which isn't a bad facet to have. I just feel a shield triple threat happening at SS and I feel Zayn/Owens isn't over so like you said Zayn will probably screw KO reminiscing back to KO being the reason Zayn didn't win the IC title.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Ambrose is over in Green Bay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardly anybody was standing in the arena from what I saw, especially my section. I was surprised.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kevin Dunn is an idiot wearing baggy T's and pants with a crewcut screaming like a banshee for John "Steroids" and Crackhead Joe Reigns!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Jericho is winning MITB


he should at least win it 1 time he is the creator


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737482318953230336
Was Kenny Omega behind Gallows & Anderson's attack on The New Day :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Man it was awesome to see JOHN CENA again!!! 

He was really missed


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my god just catching up 

AJ STYLES COMING OUT!!!!!!!!!! 

MARKED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid Show:

Highlights:

Styles Cena Segment, Best Damn Crowd interaction in over a decade. That Styles Cena chant is up their with when Bryan turned on the Wyatts. And that Yes Chant. Maybe in minority. But loved the Styles Heel turn. Maybe you would say wrong person turned Heel. But Cena HEel turn well happen at WM or something, if it ever does. And he well prob Job to Cena. But it is better then seeing Cena Face v Styles Face tbh. This was how he was booked in NJPW. 

You know not much comes to mind lol. The main event was tight. The opening segment was lame. But you know who cares huh, it is Raw in 2016.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This is awesome 

The crowd has all my feelings lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my god 

Aj turned heel 

What a fucking raw!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought that RAW was pretty horrid. The AJ/Cena segment couldn't save it and I was watching :chefcurry for the last segment.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> I thought that RAW was pretty horrid. The AJ/Cena segment couldn't save it and I was watching :chefcurry for the last segment.


It was awful. I decided to watch tonight after recently reading about a so called _new era_; the thing is it was worse than the last time I watched in every way. 5 minutes of goodness can't make up for 175 minutes of complete shit. They haven't changed at all, I'm tuning out again, they had their chance; no more hopeium for me. There's too much _good_ wrestling in the world today to have to put up with that glossy, sugery shower of shit. I'm not even angry, I'm just not interested.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this was the worst raw of the year. no question.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I thought it was one of the stronger raws of the year. But whatever.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Gettin' reeeeeaaaaal tired of Rollins being booked like a coward.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

skarvika said:


> Gettin' reeeeeaaaaal tired of Rollins being booked like a coward.


It was the main reason I quit watching RAW last year. It just got so old seeing him run away all the time.

If The Walking Dead isn't some sort of indicator, kids want badasses. They don't want pussies. I like Rollins. I think he's really talented, but his character is just pure shit.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Cipher said:


> It was the main reason I quit watching RAW last year. It just got so old seeing him run away all the time.
> 
> If The Walking Dead isn't some sort of indicator, kids want badasses. They don't want pussies. I like Rollins. I think he's really talented, but his character is just pure shit.


The worst part is that WWE is clearly aware that he's talented and they want him as a main event player, but then they go and book him like a jobber! I don't get it! Booking a top guy so that he's got no credibility doesn't put butts in the seats. He's not Eddie, the chickenshit thing isn't going to work. There's garbage booking round the board, but Rollins gets some of the worst of it. It's incredibly irritating.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know I generally agree. But I thought it was some jericho type booking. Where he was toying with the crowd. We know he well bring it in their match. So doesen't bother me too much.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Shit RAW with a shitty sheepish crowd "whaaaat? whaaaat?"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like they did not try since ratings will go to the dumpster anyways.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was more focused on watching the Warriors/Thunder game than RAW. This week's show couldn't do much to get me hooked. We got Shane and Steph come out to tell us about the upcoming brand extension as well as Smackdown going live on Tuesdays. Then the New Day come out and I thought the way they were acting were strange. The match that followed between New Day and Vaudevillains was okay and I'm fine with the Gallows and Anderson coming out to interfere. There were a lot of predictable matches except for Enzo and Cass defeating the Dudleyz. I guess the Duleyz are out to job again.

I enjoyed were Cena/Styles with Styles turning heel attacking Cena. Got the crowd to react big time. I guess him losing clean to Owens last week is a catalyst for the turn. It's just sad how Styles has to turn heel though. This company. Also enjoyed the quick Natalya/Brooke match up only because Becky Lynch came out to save Natayla. Also didn't mind the main event tag team match although felt it should've been saved for later. Felt kinda anti-climatic since the PPV is weeks away. Also, Roman Reigns is not main eventing RAW at all. Can't remember the last time he ended RAW. His segment with Rollins felt lackluster because Roman is a man of a few words.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Opening segment sucked. I wouldn't have watched past that segment if this was my first time watching RAW. Steph is annoying when she tries too much.

WWE did nice job building Roman vs AJ but it seems like there's no effort building Roman vs Seth. Maybe they think the story writes itself due to their history. Their segment didn't make any sense, no buys.

Always great to see Big Match John back. He and AJ had a cool segment at first but AJ's heel turn was unnecessary because this program would probably have worked as face vs face. John is very likely to win this feud and I wonder what heel AJ's direction is after he has lost another feud. This will become WWE's main program because they don't know what to do with Reigns vs Rollins.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THEY DONT WANT NONE!!!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That AJ/G&A/Cena segment was so fucking good! You could see the heel turn coming as soon as Gallows & anderson came out but I loved it. I think that AJ needs to win this feud if he's going to be the main guy on Smackdown.

I don't think that Raw was too bad this week, though I did skip a majority of the show like most weeks. AJ & The Club are definitely what's drawing me in at the moment. These three studs should be tearing through the roster from now on, and adding Balor to the stable would just be :trips5


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> I thought Big Show was a fucking heel.


Dude, it's Monday. Big Show is a heel on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. He's off on Sunday.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Other than the Cena return and Styles heel turn, they definetly phoned it in this week. I would hope this is just a one week occurrence, but sadly, I see this booking trend continuing until they do the brand split in July :/ (though, I do hope I'm wrong about that). Definetly thought that they shouldn't have admitted via storyline in the opener that they still haven't thought out the brand split with New Day asking about it, and the creative team basically saying through Stephanie and Shane: We have no fucking idea yet. Not a good sign of things to come IMO.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT WAS THE HATCH


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Vårmakos said:


> WHAT WAS THE HATCH


Apparently it was Goldberg being in 2k17


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

John Cena vs. AJ Styles are going to save MitB from being a bad show that it is for now 

DAMN SON

AJ STYLES

JOHN CENA

IN THE SAME RING

The sad part boys and girls, that wrestling probably wont be able to top THAT in next ~4-5 years.

But fuck it. CENA VS. STYLES, dream match, decade in the making is finally happening. 

raw sucked, but who cares? IT"S CENA VS. STYLES


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL this Cena promo sucks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think the problem is WWE is lazy. They have no direct competition. So its not like oh shit better have a great opening segment to get tht share of the audience straight away from that other popular wrestling brand. Wait their is no other popular wrestling show haha. So you know they are lazy and stagnent. I guess won't see any change till July with the brand split and draft. Obviousley they promoted that from the get go. Could see Styles as WHC champ on SD. I think it would benefit Wyatt, Owens, and Ambrose the most. I think Seth and Reigns writes it self, because of their history. Rollins looked like he was trying to psych the crowd up and troll. Won't see them in the ring till Mitb.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

RAW was okay I guess. It wasn't really good but not that bad either. Solid main event and did not see the heel turn of Styles coming although I would have preferred Face VS Face feud. 

Again, WWE needs to book Rollins properly and not book him as a coward heel and geez does Corbin only belong to Ziggles?! And stop with the interference in the women matches!

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Is Rollins limping still? If he is, is it purposeful or is he still a bit hurt?


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 05/30 - &quot;Your Time Is Up, My Time Is Now, You Can't See Me, My Time Is Now&quot;*



KILL V. Oxi said:


> Is Rollins limping still? If he is, is it purposeful or is he still a bit hurt?


Injuries like these have these kind of effects. His knee is probably not fully healed. 

Edit: Yes he was limping 

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Is Rollins limping still? If he is, is it purposeful or is he still a bit hurt?


He's going to be doing that for a while. He blew out his entire knee, he's not going to be the same this early. Don't expect 450 splash attempts with perfect landings and things like that for a while. He won't be doing high risk for a good minute. Good thing Rollins is all around a great, versatile wrestler so this won't have much of an impact on his coming performances.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Is Rollins limping still? If he is, is it purposeful or is he still a bit hurt?


Before his injury people mentioned that he had a limp. He's probably always had one


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

I was there last night and to those saying bad crowd, it must be the TV cause throughout most of the show it was pretty damn loud in there. The crowd gave McMahon and New Day a great welcome. Cena was loudly cheered, the booed like normal. It was so loud with boos when Reigns walked out and then the cheering when Rollins music hit that I had to explain to my wife and daughter (who don't watch on a regular basis) that Reigns is supposed to be the "good guy" and Rollins the "bad guy." The both were shocked cause they thought it was the other way around by the crowd reaction. Although I guess Rollins did get tons of boos for running away, not speaking, etc. 

The AJ Styles/Let's Go Cena chants were VERY loud. It was amazing. I enjoyed most of the show. Only bummer was no Bray Wyatt but that's ok.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The opening hour of RAW was one of the worst i've seen in a long time. The opening segment was dreadful and served next to no purpose, the tag match was pretty good and Anderson/Gallows' involvement was great. The whole Golden Truth shtick is confusing as hell to me, and then to top it off, that AWFUL attempt at building Reigns/Rollins. The fuck was that? Every week through Styles/Reigns there were at least decent segments, some great ones, this one was atrocious. 

Rusev looked good in his match as usual. O'Neil isn't exactly the guy i'd have picked to go against him but he did his bit well. Enzo/Cass' promo was brilliant, and having them win clean was definitely the right call. Interested in what they'll be moving on to next. Styles/Cena was excellent, the duelling chants were amazing, and Styles heel turn was one that i didn't see coming. A feud between these two SHOULD be awesome. Turning Styles heel for me is a poor move, as there was really no reason to, but at least the whole 'Club' angle isn't as short lived as it first seemed, and we might actually have a stable fighting on two different fronts for once.

Dana/Natalya was just there, nothing more that can be said to be honest. They really don't seem to be caring about the women's division right now. Nice to see a Becky appearance though, naturally. I quite liked the Corbin/Ziggler segment, nice twist as i was worried it was just going to be another stupid skirmish between the two. Best i've seen from Ziggler in a long time. The 6 man tag was pretty good to watch with some decent spots, but that's about it.

Definitely a mixed RAW.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmfao 'New Era' meant one thing and one thing only. *Shane dancing.* :lmao :lol


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aside from the Cena/AJ heel turn segment, the main event, and Owens/Jericho/Alberto backstage, that was a horribly phoned-in Raw.

When the loudest noise in the opening segment is the arena's air vent/fan system, that's a problem. Worst opener in a long time.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Did Cena seriously rip Bill Pullman's speech from Independence Day?

:booklel


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oi fucknuts, learn where and where "What!??" is applicable... ffs


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737450365830844417
As we have idiots booking this show JR.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The New Day time machine segment and the first hour of last night's Raw were enough for me to call it a day with WWE. 

You guys are pretty good fans for watching that crap. 

I'll just pretend it's 1999 and stick to watching it in the Network.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> Aside from the Cena/AJ heel turn segment, the main event, and Owens/Jericho/Alberto backstage, that was a horribly phoned-in Raw.
> 
> When the loudest noise in the opening segment is the arena's air vent/fan system, that's a problem. Worst opener in a long time.


Indeed, they needed to open with Cena.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Enjoyed the interaction between Cena and AJ Styles though and the turn was great. 

Less said about that abomination that was the "confrontation" between Reigns and Rollins the better. 

The match is suppsoed to be two years in the making, this confrontation between these two former Shield members and they don't even lay a finger on one another? What a complete joke :Rollins


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's not like Raw was especially scintillating but there were storyline progressions..... multiple ones

:shockedpunk

I know right and with a large number of roster members being used.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Roman/Seth crap was a waste of time for both them and the entire audience. Who are these writers? Do they honestly not have anything more interesting to do with those two?


----------



## queentiger1989 (Apr 1, 2016)

the only part I found interesting was the credits, and that was bad too...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Did Cena's return somehow make the general wrestling section fall into a black hole?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Did Cena's return somehow make the general wrestling section fall into a black hole?


The general wrestling forum didn't make Roman or Cena look strong, so it had to go.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737450365830844417
> As we have idiots booking this show JR.


Which is also the same reason why he didn't touch Rollins when he was in the ring with him before, then inexplicably calling him out immediately afterward and proceeding to not touch him again.

The writers evidently love to uselessly and nonsensically waste time.

I really don't understand how, on one hand, a show produces the AJ/Cena segment, which (at least on its own, disregarding the problems with the booking leading up to this) was fairly well done, and in the same show, produce the garbage that has been this Reigns/Rollins nonsense. Like, how is it possible that they are so ridiculously inconsistent with their writing? It boggles the mind.

And honestly, who looked at the Reigns/Rollins script and said, "damn, this is an excellent idea!" Oh, right... :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sincere said:


> Which is also the same reason why he didn't touch Rollins when he was in the ring with him before, then inexplicably calling him out immediately afterward and proceeding to not touch him again.
> 
> The writers evidently love to uselessly and nonsensically waste time.
> 
> ...


Get used to it for the next 3 weeks, they are trying to get Rollins boo'd and Reigns cheered here (for some stupid reason) so its going to be alot of Reigns calling out Rollins and Rollins doing NOTHING, and here is why:

If Reigns does get his hands on Rollins and beats on him - Reigns gets boo'd

If Reigns cuts more than a 4 sentence promo bashing Rollins - Reigns gets boo'd

If Rollins sneak attacks Reigns - Rollins gets cheered

If Rollins gets on the mic and says anything bad about Reigns - Rollins get cheered

The absolute only way they can get Rollins boo'd is for Rollins to only say bad things about the crowd when he is on the mic and come out and run away from Reigns. And even then the fans are not booing Rollins they are booing b/c what they are watching is shit, or worse (like Raw this past Monday) they started chanting boring.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

At this point Cena should give his theme song to Reigns. Perfect way of passing torch to Reigns xD


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

It's so easy to make Rollins v Reigns interesting and yet they fail so miserably. 

What the fuck was that about. 

Luckily Styles v Cena segment saved the whole show.. 

I've been enjoying Raw the last few months but that was so bad and made worse by Owens taking the pin at the end when you have Del Rio on his team.

New day are really starting to irritate me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

People already complaining about the Rollins/Reigns program and it is only two weeks old now. Its off to a solid start with the Rollins beat down to this past MNR promo. Sure it can be even better but its not booked bad at the moment. Still two weeks away from MITB and enough time to kick this thing into higher gear. Plus not to mention this seems like a storyline that will continue pass MITB so they still have a lot of stuff they can cover on television.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> People already complaining about the Rollins/Reigns program and it is only two weeks old now. Its off to a solid start with the Rollins beat down to this past MNR promo. Sure it can be even better but its not booked bad at the moment. Still two weeks away from MITB and enough time to kick this thing into higher gear. Plus not to mention this seems like a storyline that will continue pass MITB so they still have a lot of stuff they can cover on television.


So in short its shit but you don't give up hope. Admirable


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> People already complaining about the Rollins/Reigns program and it is only two weeks old now. Its off to a solid start with the Rollins beat down to this past MNR promo. Sure it can be even better but its not booked bad at the moment. Still two weeks away from MITB and enough time to kick this thing into higher gear. Plus not to mention this seems like a storyline that will continue pass MITB so they still have a lot of stuff they can cover on television.


It is booked bad because they Stick to their godawful script despite fate, crowds and talent presenting them gold on a silver platter.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737450365830844417
> As we have idiots booking this show JR.


Steve Austin would have never let his character be this stupid without saying anything,Roman Reigns should have said something and if he did and they didnt listen to him the WWE is even dumber than we think.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Like the far more logical conclusion to Rumble '16 would have been if Haitch was eliminated with the help from the eliminated Reigns, Ambrose became Champion, because Reigns would say "if I'm not champ, then my brother should be, and it's easier to beat Ambrose than beating Haitch".
Then you can still give the belt to Haitch the next night, but as is, the Rumble made no fucking sense.

And how does beating up Cena make you a heel?


----------

